# iFi audio iPower - universal Ultra-Low Noise AC/DC adapter



## h1f1add1cted

Hello,
  
 I found a new product from iFi audio, the iPower: http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipower/
  

  
  
  
 Input: 100-240VAC
 Output: 5V/2.1A; 9V/1.5A; 12V/1.1A
 Output plug: 3.5×1.35mm; 4.0×1.7mm; 5.5×2.1mm; 5.5×2.5mm
 Noise*: ~1uV
 Size: 82x43x40 mm
 Weight: 155g (with cable)
 * Average audio band noise floor
  
  
 I've I read right it will be properly cost $50 and will release in the next month.
  
  
 My question is will this come with USB BC (Battery Charging Standard Rev. 1.2) port and I havn't seen a USB adaptor for USB in general, or is this only for DC inputs?


----------



## ClieOS

h1f1add1cted said:


> My question is will this come with USB BC (Battery Charging Standard Rev. 1.2) port and I havn't seen a USB adaptor for USB in general, or is this only for DC inputs?


 
  
 Since it comes with barrel plugs, as listed in spec, it definitely doesn't have a USB port nor is it an USB adapter.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Ok thanks. Do you know if there is any low noise USB charger with BC standard anywhere?


----------



## alamakazam

$50? thats cheap....


----------



## ClieOS

h1f1add1cted said:


> Ok thanks. Do you know if there is any low noise USB charger with BC standard anywhere?


 
  
 Don't know any specific model, but I'll think any self-powered USB hub that support BC1.2 and has a 5V wall adapter can probably take the iPower, which should give it very low noise.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Thanks again, that make sense, good tip.


----------



## seeteeyou

1,390 Koruna here
  
 http://hifina.cz/ostatni/59-ipower.html
  
 We could use something like this for Raspberry Pi etc.


----------



## balderon

Subscribed. Any news about an official launch date?


----------



## JWahl

Looks interesting.  My only small concern would be over current protection.  Many non-technical users may not be aware to check the amount of current their device requires.  If current draw exceeds the iPower's capabilities it could be a fire hazard.  Though I'm sure safety regulations would require it to be fused or something of the sort.  Still, if it's fused, i'd assume it's not replaceable, so users should be aware of their devices current draw anyways.
  
 I just pulled the trigger on the iDSD Micro today, and will probably get a iUSB power in the future, so these might be a nice tweak, if not overkill.


----------



## alec66

seems available on some european online shops....


----------



## seeteeyou

New video
  
 http://youtu.be/UvM9HIx1rZg


----------



## gr8soundz

Thanks for posting the video.
  
 I wonder if iFi plans to package the iPower with their other equipment like the iUSB and iTube?


----------



## JoeyGS

Has anyone tried the iPower?


----------



## grizzlybeast

Is this out yet?


----------



## seeteeyou

grizzlybeast said:


> Is this out yet?


 
  
 9V version should be available, 5V and 12V ones should follow suit
  
 http://www.musicdirect.com/p-322395-ifi-ipower-power-supply.aspx
  
 Another fellow from Colorado already got the 9V version for powering his UpTone Audio ReGen
  
 http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-conversion/uptone-audio-regen-listening-impressions-24078/index8.html#post420289


----------



## grizzlybeast

Woot! I need that for my UAD TWIN DUO like yesterday!


----------



## rmullins08

Wish this would have come out a few months ago.  Would have liked to try it out before splurging on the HD-Plex PSU to solve my NUC noise issues.


----------



## seeteeyou

Intel NUC could accept anywhere between 12V and 19V while 12V, 36W power supply was bundled (i.e. 12V 3A)
  
 http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/nuc-kit-de3815tykhe.html
 http://kodi.wiki/view/Intel_NUC
  
 However, 12V version iPower could only provide up to 12V 1.1A while 13.2W (12 * 1.1) should be a far cry from 36W. Atom processor alone should consume 5W and then i3/i5/i7 would go up to 15W. That would be too much power for iPower to handle and we might end up damaging Intel NUC as well as iPower.


----------



## rmullins08

Ah whoops didn't look too closely at the specs.  Forgot the NUC is 19v.  Never mind then.
  
 The HD-Plex solved my issues so no buyers remorse.


----------



## Vartan

h1f1add1cted said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found a new product from iFi audio, the iPower: http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipower/
> 
> ...


 
  
 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipower/

  
  
 Now 3uV


----------



## balderon

The 9v model is finally available for sale in the US. Unfortunately delivery is 4-6 weeks


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Is there any way to get a iFi low noise 12V 5A version for i.e. small audio x86 hardware servers, like picu PSU?


----------



## grizzlybeast

I cant wait until the 12V version comes out!


----------



## seeteeyou

Sweet, I could use 9V version with this $275 SD card player
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=42304273046
  
 Same AKM 4490 chip as the ones inside AK380


----------



## SptTablo

gr8soundz said:


> Thanks for posting the video.
> 
> I wonder if iFi plans to package the iPower with their other equipment like the iUSB and iTube?


 
 They will include the iPower in every model that requires wall-wart adapter.
  
 In fact, when I purchased my Micro iCAN, I was able to chose the option between low noise adapter or new iPower. ( It is just newer package that has a iPower. )
  
 I went with the one with iPower since I wanted to make sure I get the dip switch on the iCAN, since package with iPower is newer batch.


----------



## gr8soundz

spttablo said:


> They will include the iPower in every model that requires wall-wart adapter.
> 
> In fact, when I purchased my Micro iCAN, I was able to chose the option between low noise adapter or new iPower. ( It is just newer package that has a iPower. )
> 
> I went with the one with iPower since I wanted to make sure I get the dip switch on the iCAN, since package with iPower is newer batch.


 
  
 Thanks, good to know.
  
 I also heard rumor about an iUSB3 coming but found nothing official yet. An improved iUSB with this new iPower would go nicely with my iDSD Micro.
  
 Also hoping for a new iTube with the iPower (and a heaphone output).


----------



## SptTablo

gr8soundz said:


> Thanks, good to know.
> 
> I also heard rumor about an iUSB3 coming but found nothing official yet. An improved iUSB with this new iPower would go nicely with my iDSD Micro.
> 
> Also hoping for a new iTube with the iPower (and a heaphone output).


 
 I am not really sure with newer / improved version of products you have mentioned.
  
 All I know is that they are working on the pro / mini line up which is strictly for desktop usage only. ( They costs $1500~ )


----------



## gr8soundz

spttablo said:


> I am not really sure with newer / improved version of products you have mentioned.
> 
> All I know is that they are working on the pro / mini line up which is strictly for desktop usage only. ( They costs $1500~ )


 
  
 Quite a few iFi products (from what I saw) were on backorder for a while.
  
 Someone here (I think an iClub member) mentioned an iUSB3 and I new the iPower was coming. Seemed logical that iFi might be gearing up for updates.
  
 Had my eye on the both the iTube and iUSB for a while but would hate to see a new or updated/improved version shortly after getting them. Plus the iPower is $49; not bad for what it is but why buy it separately when the Micro stuff I want anyway might come with it.


----------



## JWahl

gr8soundz said:


> Quite a few iFi products (from what I saw) were on backorder for a while.
> 
> Someone here (I think an iClub member) mentioned an iUSB3 and I new the iPower was coming. Seemed logical that iFi might be gearing up for updates.
> 
> Had my eye on the both the iTube and iUSB for a while but would hate to see a new or updated/improved version shortly after getting them. Plus the iPower is $49; not bad for what it is but why buy it separately when the Micro stuff I want anyway might come with it.


 
 I wonder if this is why the iUSB has seemed to increase in price recently.  I thought it used to be around $200, now about $230.  And I think it's sold separately if you want to use it with non iFi gear, or with one you already own.


----------



## JWahl

I can also confirm that I just received a new iUSB power that included the new iPower supply.


----------



## JoeyGS

Can't wait to try it on the iPhono ....... still waiting


----------



## grizzlybeast

Any eta on the 12v


----------



## Krutsch

Just received 2 of these (iPower) for 9V/1.5A. I am using one with my iUSBPower and want to use the second one for my Wyred4Sound Remedy Re-clocker.
  
 The W4S unit accepts 9V 0.2A PSU (says that 12V can be used, as well) with 2.5mm barrel and (+) is on the inside of the connector (positive polarity).
  
 Unfortunately, the iPower came with no documentation and neither the wall-wart itself, nor anything I can find on-line, indicates the polarity of the stock connector on the iPower (really annoying).
  
 Finally, there are 4 additional connector/adaptors in the box (which is nice, by the way), but also nothing to indicate if any of these reverse polarity.
  
 I'd rather NOT fry my W4S, so I am hoping someone knows the default polarity of the iPower (and, from what I can tell, all iFi Audio products that use their PSUs).
  
 Thanks, in advance...


----------



## Rob N

I have ordered two 9v ones they should be here shortly


----------



## Yoochoobb

Mine arrived today. It did not work with my SMSL M8 DAC, for some reason. Tested it with my multimeter, and with red + probe down center it read 9.4V, so that should answer your question - this was for the widest plug tip BTW. Stock A/C adapter was around 8.7V I think.
 Only one plug fit on the M8 DC input, so maybe it wasn't connecting right. I've opened a ticket with iFi.


----------



## Krutsch

yoochoobb said:


> Mine arrived today. It did not work with my SMSL M8 DAC, for some reason. Tested it with my multimeter, and with red + probe down center it read 9.4V, so that should answer your question - this was for the widest plug tip BTW. Stock A/C adapter was around 8.7V I think.
> Only one plug fit on the M8 DC input, so maybe it wasn't connecting right. I've opened a ticket with iFi.


 
  
 I heard from iFi Audio, confirming your result (i.e. positive tip), but the support person wanted confirmation, so I was waiting to post.
  
 Not sure if I will also see any documentation on the remaining tips.


----------



## Krutsch

krutsch said:


> I heard from iFi Audio, confirming your result (i.e. positive tip), but the support person wanted confirmation, so I was waiting to post.
> 
> Not sure if I will also see any documentation on the remaining tips.


 
  
 From iFi Audio today:
  
 Dear Kenneth,

 Confirmed with our team that it is centre positive.

 Also the volts must stay the same but amps can be lower.

 Example:

9v / 1.5a = iPower
9v / 1a = A device
  
 The iPower will work.
  
 9v / 1.5a = iPower
 9v / 2a = B device
  
 The iPower won't work.

 We would advise you to contact the manufacturer of your device to 100% confirm the specifications before use.

 Hope this helps.

 Any further questions please don't hesitate to ask.

 Thanks.


----------



## G1Snd

I just received my 9V iPower yesterday. I'm using it with the iUSB. Ever since I first plugged in the iPower, it has made a very high pitched EEEEEE! noise. I tried it in other outlets in my house, and heard the same noise. The pitch of the noise does vary according to the electric draw on the iPower. For example: the noise pitch when I'm playing music over USB is different from when it is just sitting idle. The noise is easily audible to me from half way across the room. The noise doesn't seem to affect the function of the iPower, it just irritates me whenever I'm in the room.
Does anyone else hear their 9V iPower making the EEEEEEE! noise?
I'd like to find out if I just have a noisy iPower that needs exchanged or if they all make the noise.
Almost forgot to mention, the original iFi power adapter that came with the iUSB is silent.


----------



## ClieOS

g1snd said:


> I just received my 9V iPower yesterday. I'm using it with the iUSB. Ever since I first plugged in the iPower, it has made a very high pitched EEEEEE! noise. I tried it in other outlets in my house, and heard the same noise. The pitch of the noise does vary according to the electric draw on the iPower. For example: the noise pitch when I'm playing music over USB is different from when it is just sitting idle. The noise is easily audible to me from half way across the room. The noise doesn't seem to affect the function of the iPower, it just irritates me whenever I'm in the room.
> Does anyone else hear their 9V iPower making the EEEEEEE! noise?
> I'd like to find out if I just have a noisy iPower that needs exchanged or if they all make the noise.
> Almost forgot to mention, the original iFi power adapter that came with the iUSB is silent.


 
  
 The first thing I'll check if whether you have the barrel connector in the correct configuration. It should be + on the insider and - on the outside.
  
 Secondly, I won't try to use the iPower adapter again but instead contact iFi immediately


----------



## Yoochoobb

The tip I tried was + on the inside. I assume the others would be the same but I have not tested those yet. Anyway, it matches the polarity on my SMSL M8 DAC power adapter.
 There is no high pitched whining with my unit, or any other sound.
 I got a response to my support ticket, asking for the serial # and to confirm my DAC DC input polarity. Apparently it *should* work - "unless the plug adapter plate is fully inserted and latched, turned on it should just work." I think they meant "unless... ...is NOT fully inserted and latched, turned on it should just work". Even so, mine is just a loose plug-in fit, and there is no "latch" mechanism as far as I can tell. I wish there was a manual for this device. I asked them to clarify the "latch" part.


----------



## Rob N

No high pitched noise with the two units I have


----------



## kenman345

krutsch said:


> From iFi Audio today:
> 
> Dear Kenneth,
> 
> ...


 
 Will the 9V iPower work with this item? 
http://www.box-designs.com/main.php?tech=cdboxs&cat=source&lang=en
  
 It says the original power supply outputs 9v/2.000mA but that the unit itself draws 300 - 1.500mA so I am a bit unsure. It would make sense that it could work just fine. Any thoughts?


----------



## Krutsch

kenman345 said:


> Will the 9V iPower work with this item?
> http://www.box-designs.com/main.php?tech=cdboxs&cat=source&lang=en
> 
> It says the original power supply outputs 9v/2.000mA but that the unit itself draws 300 - 1.500mA so I am a bit unsure. It would make sense that it could work just fine. Any thoughts?
 
  
 In general, the voltage needs to match (i.e. 9v means 9v), but the power supply needs to provide "at least" the required amperage. So, if the PSU is rated to 2A, but the device only draws 300 - 1.5 mA, you are just fine. You only get into trouble if the device needs to draw more than 2A, which is not the case in your example.


----------



## Vartan

http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr.pl?rprea&1438101017&&&/Review:-iFi-iPhono-Preamplifier


----------



## chongky

yoochoobb said:


> The tip I tried was + on the inside. I assume the others would be the same but I have not tested those yet. Anyway, it matches the polarity on my SMSL M8 DAC power adapter.
> There is no high pitched whining with my unit, or any other sound.
> I got a response to my support ticket, asking for the serial # and to confirm my DAC DC input polarity. Apparently it *should* work - "unless the plug adapter plate is fully inserted and latched, turned on it should just work." I think they meant "unless... ...is NOT fully inserted and latched, turned on it should just work". Even so, mine is just a loose plug-in fit, and there is no "latch" mechanism as far as I can tell. I wish there was a manual for this device. I asked them to clarify the "latch" part.


 
 So does that mean iPower would not work on SMSL M8?


----------



## Yoochoobb

TL;DR - the iFi iPower 9v power supply does not work with my SMSL M8 DAC.
  
 After extensive testing which I concluded the other day, and which involved purchasing an Enercell Adaptaplug (size 'O'), a female DC socket, and 9v battery plus connectors, all from Radio Shack, these were my results:
  
 9v battery with Adaptaplug powered up the M8 until it ran low on voltage.
 Original M8 power supply connected via the new DC socket and Adaptaplug worked fine.
_*The iFi power supply was never able to power the M8 using the original tip nor with my ad hoc solution with the new socket and Adaptaplug.*_ I double checked that the voltage at the Adaptaplug was correct polarity and measured 9.4v.
  
 All I can conclude is that the M8 DAC (or at least the one I own) does not like the iFi's extra voltage, which measured 9.4v vs the original power supply's 8.7v.
 The iFi was able to power an LED light array I own that also takes a 9v power supply, but probably a lower current to run it and recharge the batteries.
 It was recommended by iFi support (who were very helpful and responsive to my support ticket), that I contact Music Direct for a refund, which will be my next step.


----------



## Jim1212

I just bought the iPower to eliminate a slight mains hum in the audio signal of my video cam when it was plugged it into its proprietary adaptor. It has made absolutely no difference.


----------



## StuHa

Any luck at all powering the M8 with iFi iPower ? (Or did you end up returning it?)

I am seeing the same symptoms 

Thanks


----------



## Yoochoobb

I ended up returning it to Music Direct for a refund. Still waiting but it's only been a week.
 To their credit, iFi said they would send me a complimentary "cherry picked" unit for my troubles i.e. it won't affect my refund from Music Direct. I haven't  received it yet and frankly I doubt if it will work where the other two did not, but at least they care about the customer.
 The only other test I could see worth trying is putting a resistor in series with the output to drop the voltage to the same as the SMSL power adapter, just to see if the higher voltage was the issue, but I spent enough time with other workarounds that I finally gave up.


----------



## StuHa

Thanks for reply, an odd incompatibility for sure. Guess I'll abandon this tweak as well.

Good to hear that iFi are being good sports about it. If the 'cherry picked' version magically helps appreciate if you could drop a quick update.


----------



## Yoochoobb

Will do...


----------



## EH-Yeon

Is the 5v power supply available now? or just the 9v?


----------



## Krutsch

eh-yeon said:


> Is the 5v power supply available now? or just the 9v?


 

 I've been waiting, as well. All I can see at Music Direct is the 9v version. iFi Audio, where's the 5v version?


----------



## EH-Yeon

krutsch said:


> I've been waiting, as well. All I can see at Music Direct is the 9v version. iFi Audio, where's the 5v version?


 
 I just got a reply to my enquiry, the 5v will hit the store the first week of October. A little slow of update due to the over demand of 9v version.


----------



## Krutsch

eh-yeon said:


> I just got a reply to my enquiry, the 5v will hit the store the first week of October. A little slow of update due to the over demand of 9v version.


 

 Great news! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yoochoobb

I got my replacement 9v iPower direct from the manufacturer yesterday and it works with the SMSL M8! I don't know what's different as I haven't checked the voltage yet, but I'm glad the problem is fixed.
 I also got my refund from Music Direct about a week after I sent the second faulty one back. All in all I came out even due to postage and purchase of Radio Shack products to try and fix the previous units.


----------



## StuHa

Thanks for update, that is good news.
  
 It would be good to know if voltage is different, or if it is some other change. Does it have a serial number / updated model number ?
  
 And of course  the obvious question; Did it improve sound ? 
  
 Stu


----------



## dmbr

Sounds like nobody's getting results :/


----------



## Yoochoobb

Model # is LN-9030. I have not tested the voltage yet. Preliminary listening test on a DSD file (David Elias - Morning Light Western Town, downloaded from a website that provides free samples), mostly acoustic, showed no discernible difference. Maybe because of the time taken to swap the power cables and audio memory is very short, but certainly no noticeable improvement. I'll have to take more time with other types of music, but if it was like night and day I would have heard it. Neither power supply had any noise during silent passages. I remember the standard one got warm after extended use, but the iFi stays cool to the touch.
 At this point I am just happy it works after all the hassle I went through with the previous units.
 If I do find anything useful later I will post here.
 One thing I prefer about the original power adapter is that it plugs into the mains via its own separate power cable whereas the iFi is a large wall wart.
  
 p.s. Testing was done using Foobar2000 on my mini-itx 1150 based PC, standard USB port and cable into the M8 USB port, connected to a Nakamichi SR4-A receiver and from its 1/4" headphone output to Sennheiser HD-600 (upgraded with HD-650 cables).
  
 p.p.s. If I do more extensive testing I will use my gaming PC, as that has a motherboard (GA-Z97X-Gaming G1) with dedicated DAC USB ports on which you can switch off the power and just let them supply the data signal over the USB interface for self-powered DACs.


----------



## G1Snd

An update on my problem from post #38

I contacted iFi support about the issue on a couple days after that post. I'm happy to report that I (finally) received a 'cherry picked' iPower a few days ago to replace the noisy iPower. The new iPower came with an adapter that can switch the plug polarity.

The new iPower is much quieter than the noisy iPower. I could hear the bad one from at least 5 feet away, the new one I can only hear from less than 1 foot away. That's still not as quiet as the original ULNA that came with the iUSB which I could only hear if I put my ear on it.

I hear some overall subtle improvements in music with the iPower powering my iUSB (versus the original ULNA).


----------



## Krutsch

eh-yeon said:


> I just got a reply to my enquiry, the 5v will hit the store the first week of October. A little slow of update due to the over demand of 9v version.


 
  
 So... is anyone finding these in the US? Would love to buy two of these...


----------



## Vartan

krutsch said:


> eh-yeon said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a reply to my enquiry, the 5v will hit the store the first week of October. A little slow of update due to the over demand of 9v version.
> ...


 
  
 http://www.musicdirect.com/p-322395-ifi-ipower-outboard-supply.aspx


----------



## EH-Yeon

krutsch said:


> So... is anyone finding these in the US? Would love to buy two of these...


 
 I pm @iFi audio again. Let's just wait for the update.


----------



## rickyleelee

My friend got mine from Crutchfield or Audio Advisor. I can't remember.Try them. Goodluck buddy.


----------



## EH-Yeon

> The 5v launches next week but there is a small waiting list as peope have pre-ordered. So you may receive it towards the end of October/early Nov.
> 
> We do apologise but we didnt anticipate the requests.
> 
> ...


 
 Here you are. Not sure how can we preorder though.


----------



## iFi audio

eh-yeon said:


> Here you are. Not sure how can we preorder though.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Just leave your name and contact (email or tel) wih your preferred retailer.
  
 They will buzz you when they land so you get priority.
  
 No need to pay upfront.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Krutsch

vartan said:


> http://www.musicdirect.com/p-322395-ifi-ipower-outboard-supply.aspx


 

 5V ... sorry you didn't read the thread.


----------



## Krutsch

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just leave your name and contact (email or tel) wih your preferred retailer.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for that; what if my preferred retailer is Amazon?
  
 Music Direct is fine, but why don't you guys sell your gear through Amazon? Serious question, not trying to be annoying.


----------



## EH-Yeon

krutsch said:


> Thanks for that; what if my preferred retailer is Amazon?
> 
> Music Direct is fine, but why don't you guys sell your gear through Amazon? Serious question, not trying to be annoying.


 
 I checked a while ago and it is on the page now from Music Direct.


----------



## Krutsch

eh-yeon said:


> I checked a while ago and it is on the page now from Music Direct.


 
  
 Yes, it is. And I ordered my third iPower (5v model). My CC hasn't been charged for the full price, yet, so I assume it's still not available.


----------



## iFi audio

*Welcome to Japan!*  

Greetings from Top Wing Corporation (IFI:Japan) who are exhibiting at this years headphone festival!

 

"Thank you for coming to the Headphone Festival all the way from your far country. I hope the Festival will be so very crowded with consumers and press people, as this is one of the biggest festivals in the world for headphones and portable audio products. Our TopWing booth is the biggest (7 tables and 15 chairs) in the venue. So many people will visit us. The venue of the Festival, Nakano Sun Plaza. You can enter the venue at 9:00 a.m. on the 24th. Our booth is “Room 3” of the sketch. Please come to the TopWing booth (Room Flower) on the sixth floor and visit us! Thank you!"

 

We would like to take a moment just to say that we LOVE Japan! Transportation, food and the people. We are grateful we have Japanese DNA in our company. Couldn't wish for better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 

If you are attending enjoy the festival!


----------



## iFi audio

krutsch said:


> Thanks for that; what if my preferred retailer is Amazon?
> 
> Music Direct is fine, but why don't you guys sell your gear through Amazon? Serious question, not trying to be annoying.


 
 Hi,
  
 We don't sell direct, our distributors for each country will supply Amazon.
  
 So if you are based in the USA then Avatar Acoustics will be your best bet for more information regarding Amazon.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Berdugo

g1snd said:


> An update on my problem from post #38
> 
> I contacted iFi support about the issue on a couple days after that post. I'm happy to report that I (finally) received a 'cherry picked' iPower a few days ago to replace the noisy iPower. The new iPower came with an adapter that can switch the plug polarity.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hello,
  
 I have 2 iPowers, one for my iUSB (9v) and one for my Ami Musik DS5 dac (5v).

 They both make a high pitched noise, the 5v iPower being the worse (the 9v is ok, your really have to put your ear on it to hear it). I managed to "isolate" them so that I don't hear the sound anymore, with success. However I contacted ifi to know if keeping the noisy one was dangerous and if I should return it (I don't live in the UK), I am waiting for their reply.
  
  
 As for the improvements in SQ, they were quite audible, both for the iUSB and the DS5 dac (I tried the iUSB first, then the DAC).
 For my DAC, the iPower was better than my Sbooster linear PS, which cost me almost 3 times the price of the iPower ! The sound is even clearer, it's scary haha, I highly recommend it if you want to upgrade your DAC.


----------



## EH-Yeon

berdugo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 2 iPowers, one for my iUSB (9v) and one for my Ami Musik DS5 dac (5v).
> 
> ...


 
 they should not make any noise from what i read from the thread. please stop using them until you get their replies.Please let us know the update. Thanks


----------



## Berdugo

eh-yeon said:


> they should not make any noise from what i read from the thread. please stop using them until you get their replies.Please let us know the update. Thanks


 
 Will do.
  
 Edit : iFi replied there : http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f30-abbingdon-music-research-ifi-audio-sponsored/high-pitch-noise-9v-ipower-26086/
  
 And I read this : http://www.howtogeek.com/200466/why-do-some-ac-adapters-and-power-supplies-make-a-whining-noise/

 Apparently it's not dangerous, but in the meantime I will stop using it until iFi contact me.


----------



## Krutsch

berdugo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 2 iPowers, one for my iUSB (9v) and one for my Ami Musik DS5 dac (5v).
> ...
> ...


 

 I ordered a 5v model for my NAD DAC/amp... but, Music Direct still hasn't even shipped it. It's like iFi Audio doesn't even want to sell product in the US.
  
 Sorry, that was snarky; but, really, it's 2015.


----------



## Berdugo

eh-yeon said:


> they should not make any noise from what i read from the thread. please stop using them until you get their replies.Please let us know the update. Thanks


 


 Ifi replied to me :
  
 "Thanks for your enquiry.

 With regards to the iPowers, yes it is normal.

 All transformers in general will make some noise and vary from unit to unit, it is a characteristic feature.

 If you would like we can cherry pick an iPower for you to swap out?

 Thanks."


 In the meantime, it seems that the one iPower that I have which made a more pronounced high pitched noised does not anymore, when changed it position (in a certain position the noise becomes "normal" again, ie you can hear the noise only when you have your hear near it).
 So I chose to keep it.


----------



## EH-Yeon

berdugo said:


> Ifi replied to me :
> 
> "Thanks for your enquiry.
> 
> ...


 
 How pronounce is the sound from your unit? with regard to distance. 1 meter?


----------



## Berdugo

eh-yeon said:


> How pronounce is the sound from your unit? with regard to distance. 1 meter?


 
  
 I now barely hear it


----------



## DougD

Dear iFi Audio,
  
 are you by any chance considering a 24v version of the iPower any time soon ?
  
 Doug


----------



## iFi audio

dougd said:


> Dear iFi Audio,
> 
> are you by any chance considering a 24v version of the iPower any time soon ?
> 
> Doug


 
  
 Dear Doug,
  
 The 5v and 12v and 15v are about to ship (we shall announce in next few days) as we got caught out by the 9v iPower.
  
 The 24v what is the amperage needed?

 Cheers


----------



## DougD

ifi audio said:


> Dear Doug,
> 
> The 5v and 12v and 15v are about to ship (we shall announce in next few days) as we got caught out by the 9v iPower.
> 
> ...


 
 The specs on the 24v unit I am using (Garage1217 Sunrise III) are 0.55A cont and 0.8A peak. 
  
 Thanks for asking !


----------



## Krutsch

ifi audio said:


> Dear Doug,
> 
> *The 5v* and 12v and 15v *are about to ship (we shall announce in next few days) *as we got caught out by the 9v iPower.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Huh. FedEx tells me my 5v model from Music Direct is sitting in my mailbox - delivered today.


----------



## iFi audio

dougd said:


> The specs on the 24v unit I am using (Garage1217 Sunrise III) are 0.55A cont and 0.8A peak.
> 
> Thanks for asking !


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Then we have a solution for you. Audio gods willing, this should be available in January. We heard from our retailers that the iPower generated 'a few' requests and we thought instead of one iPOWER for each voltage, one should work smarter than that.
  
 Why not make one that works with one's existing power supply but with the DC iPurifier add-on turns it into an iPOWER and works up to 24v/3.5amps?
  

 With the Active Noise Cancellation technology trickling-down from the iUSB3.0, we are starting to roll this out technology across the board. The below chart depicts its noise reduction performance. In the key audible range, it cuts noise by 316x (by 50 dB) to 100,000x (100 dB):

 More info closer to the time of the launch.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## DougD

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Then we have a solution for you. Audio gods willing, this should be available in January. We heard from our retailers that the iPower generated 'a few' requests and we thought instead of one iPOWER for each voltage, one should work smarter than that.
> 
> Why not make one that works with one's existing power supply but with the DC iPurifier add-on turns it into an iPOWER and works up to 24v/3.5amps?    <snip snip>


 
  
 Glad I asked ... that definitely sounds worth waiting for !
  
 You guys (?blokes) are brilliant.


----------



## Krutsch

ifi audio said:


> Why not make one that works with one's existing power supply but with the DC iPurifier add-on turns it into an iPOWER and works up to 24v/3.5amps?


 
  
 Yesssss! You will sell about a billion of those. Great idea.


----------



## iFi audio

Join the force.......head over to our competition for a chance to win some iFi goodies and get the latest on the iCan SE Micro!
  
 Thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/790869/ican-micro-se-intergalactic-launch-competition


----------



## iFi audio

*Present Alert! * *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all iFi customers from David Elias and iFi Audio!*  
 Forget the new products we've launched in 2015, more in 2016 - meanwhile, as we're as much into music as you guys, we gotta get your all some new tunes to tide you over Christmas and the New Year!
  
 So here you go...for everyone. No restrictions.
  

  
 All the way from Hawaii, David Elias has made these two personal recommendations for iFi Audio customers:
  
http://ifi-audio.com/audio_blog/present-alert-merry-christmas-and-happy-new-year-to-all-ifi-customers-from-david-elias-and-ifi-audio/
  
 The package is really killer in our opinion – the discs will be out by the end of the year David even design this cool 3D artwork with Photoshop. Talk about multi-talented.
https://www.oasiscd.com/AVLFlashViewer/?p=KuiKsyCyX4HJgELI16rCng==#.VnEw8b_pj7w
 (use the mouse to move any direction and the screen control to zoom in while it’s playing)
  
 Album out now for sale or CD master download or disc package order at: 
  
http://davidelias.bandcamp.com
  
 With 18-page PDF incl lyrics, photos.
  
 Mele Kalikimaka and Hau’oli Makahiki Hou!
  
 Happy Holidays from David Elias and iFi Audio!
www.davidelias.com


----------



## Deftone

Very interesting DC Purifier


----------



## iFi audio

deftone said:


> Very interesting DC Purifier


 
  
 We love competition as it makes us all work better/harder/faster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It you thought 2015 was good for new products, then just wait for 2016. Our customers are in for some really neat surprises. We just wish we could tell you now. As the old saying goes, watch this space!


----------



## oneguy

Anyone know of a place to buy the ipower? I would get it from music direct but they want $16-17 to ship a tiny box priority mail which is outrageous.


----------



## seeteeyou

They only ship within US and shipping is free for orders over $49. Maybe add this item for a whopping 40 cents and bingo, LOL
  
 http://www.musicdirect.com/p-6736-bdr-tape-dots-ea.aspx


----------



## oneguy

The issue is they don't ship via USPS for free. I can use the "standard post" option but if it is first class mail then it will take 2 months to get here. 

FedEx doesn't deliver to FPO addresses like stateside address. Only USPS does.


----------



## seeteeyou

E-mail / call these folks on the list and find out if they're shipping iPower to your FPO address via USPS or otherwise
  
 http://ifi-audio.com/sales/#usa


----------



## rickyleelee

just pm the ifi and ask them to get you hooked up with a shop near you. Or if you go to the sales section and find a retailer near you - good luck buddy


----------



## oneguy

thanks!


----------



## iFi audio

Hi,
  
 Just an update - as we notice similar questions being received.

  
 The iPOWER comes in four different voltages. To determine if it is suitable for your product - router, headphone amp, DAC, mixer etc...
  
 1) Check the correct voltage
 2) Ensure the iPOWER amps rating is the same or higher than what your product requires.
 3) Check the DC barrel connector fitting or the 'pigtails' that are in the box.
  
  
 Any questions, just open a support team with our team and they will gladly answer your questions.


----------



## seeteeyou

ifi audio said:


> 3) Check the DC barrel connector fitting or the 'pigtails' that are in the box.


 
  
 For the 5V/2.5A flavor, is there a way to get some micro USB barrels for Chromecast Audio by any chance?


----------



## Krutsch

ifi audio said:


>


 
  
 You folks are revving these fast... my 5V/2.1A now looks to be 2.5A and my 9V1.5A is now 2.0A.


----------



## acaro

I asked IFI about the discrepancies on the amperage of the various voltages on the power supplies. The response I received was that the higher amperages apply to all power supplies regardless of what is says on the unit/box. The reason being that they wanted to be conservative until they were tested for certification. Now that the have certification the new specifications (i.e. higher) are the true values for amperage.


----------



## iFi audio

seeteeyou said:


> For the 5V/2.5A flavor, is there a way to get some micro USB barrels for Chromecast Audio by any chance?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Yes there is. This are separate items to be ordered from your retailer as we counted and for DC-type connections, there are an insane number of variations. We just could not cover all bases.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## dmbr

Would an iPower be considered an upgrade to the PSU included with the iTube?


----------



## iFi audio

dmbr said:


> Would an iPower be considered an upgrade to the PSU included with the iTube?


 
  
 Hi
  
 The iPOWER is an upgrade on the original i-Fi ultra-low noise power unit. It has the Active Noise Cancellation technology which is the bedrock of all i-Fi power-based products.
  

  
 In terms of measurements, it is some 10x quieter but bear in mind, the original was already exceptionally quiet.
  
 Try it for yourself first - that would be our advice.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## dmbr

ifi audio said:


> Hi
> 
> The iPOWER is an upgrade on the original i-Fi ultra-low noise power unit. It has the Active Noise Cancellation technology which is the bedrock of all i-Fi power-based products.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply!

The 9v would be the one to get for the iTube then? The iTube is 7v (according to the manual), and there's no iPower matching that...

 I'm not sure where to purchase the other versions, if not Amazon.


----------



## iFi audio

dmbr said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> The 9v would be the one to get for the iTube then? The iTube is 7v (according to the manual), and there's no iPower matching that...
> 
> I'm not sure where to purchase the other versions, if not Amazon.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 iPower (9v) is the correct version. Cheers,


----------



## Duke40

krutsch said:


> Just received 2 of these (iPower) for 9V/1.5A. I am using one with my iUSBPower and want to use the second one for my Wyred4Sound Remedy Re-clocker.
> 
> The W4S unit accepts 9V 0.2A PSU (says that 12V can be used, as well) with 2.5mm barrel and (+) is on the inside of the connector (positive polarity).
> 
> ...




Interested in your thoughts with the iFi IPower powering your W4S remedy reclocker, thanks


----------



## Duke40

ifi audio said:


> dougd said:
> 
> 
> > The specs on the 24v unit I am using (Garage1217 Sunrise III) are 0.55A cont and 0.8A peak.
> ...





Is this closer to being launched ? Any further details ? Thanks


----------



## dmbr

duke40 said:


> Is this closer to being launched ? Any further details ? Thanks


 There's a UK eBay seller that has a few for about $125 + shipping now.

I'd be curious to hear how the iPower compares to an "audiophile" Linear PSU equipped with a DC iPurifier.


----------



## Krutsch

duke40 said:


> Interested in your thoughts with the *iFi IPower powering your W4S remedy reclocker,* thanks


 
  
 It works... beyond that, I really don't know. I haven't done any A/B comparisons with the original PSU. I am just sort trusting the marketing ('er, I mean the engineering) is making it better.
  
 I am really a fan of the Remedy with my Sonos Connect - really improves the sound stage.


----------



## Duke40

krutsch said:


> duke40 said:
> 
> 
> > Interested in your thoughts with the *iFi IPower powering your W4S remedy reclocker,* thanks
> ...


 

 Me too, I am now a fan of the Remedy (been testing one in my headfi rig).  You are correct it does really improve the sound stage ... I wonder if this is because it drops the noise floor so well when it resample to 24/96.
 Thank you for responding to my enquiry of the iFi iPower, I appreciate it.


----------



## Duke40

dmbr said:


> duke40 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this closer to being launched ? Any further details ? Thanks
> ...


 

 dmbr, Thanks for that!  I will have a search on eBay


----------



## Krutsch

duke40 said:


> Me too, I am now a fan of the Remedy (been testing one in my headfi rig).  You are correct it does really improve the sound stage ... *I wonder if this is because it drops the noise floor so well when it resample to 24/96.*
> Thank you for responding to my enquiry of the iFi iPower, I appreciate it.


 
  
 Honestly, I think reducing jitter does this on its own, irregardless of the noise floor.


----------



## iFi audio

dmbr said:


> There's a UK eBay seller that has a few for about $125 + shipping now.
> 
> I'd be curious to hear how the iPower compares to an "audiophile" Linear PSU equipped with a DC iPurifier.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 For those who want the absolute best it is the iPOWER but it is only available in 5/9/12/15v.
  
 However, the DC iPurifier works for 5v > 24v (handles up to 3.5A).
  
 One is a specialist and the other a generalist that works across a whole range and can be used here, there and everywhere (because it accepts the whole rage of different voltages).
  
 More details later. Cheers.


----------



## Duke40

ifi audio said:


> dmbr said:
> 
> 
> > There's a UK eBay seller that has a few for about $125 + shipping now.
> ...


 

 Thanks for the information, I appreciate it.  Look forward to more information.
  
 I am interested in if the DC iPurifier can be added to an existing "audiophile" Linear PSU ... and what benefits this would bring.


----------



## Krutsch

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those who want the absolute best it is the iPOWER but it is only available in 5/9/12/15v.
> 
> ...


 

 I will look forward to that product...


----------



## iFi audio

krutsch said:


> I will look forward to that product...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/797716/ifi-launch-dc-ipurifier-kills-dc-noise-316x-100-000x
  
 Cheers.


----------



## dmbr

duke40 said:


> Thanks for the information, I appreciate it.  Look forward to more information.
> 
> I am interested in if the DC iPurifier can be added to an existing "audiophile" Linear PSU ... and what benefits this would bring.


 I think he's saying the DC iPurifer is noisier than an iPower, so wouldn't any PSU + a DC iPurifier be inferior to an iPower? It seems the DC iPurifier (which costs more than the iPower) is only intended for PSUs of voltages the iPower isn't available in.

I'm curious, too, since I have a TeraDak X1/X2 PSU which I'd add a DC iPurifier to if that would beat an iPower.


----------



## Duke40

dmbr said:


> duke40 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the information, I appreciate it.  Look forward to more information.
> ...


 

 @dmbr   Thanks for clarifying that, appreciated.
  
 It looks like we both have the same interest (you with the Teradak X1/X2 PSU, me with a HD-Plex 100W PSU) in seeing if we can achieve any further improvements with our Linear PSU's.
  
 By the way, it looks like the UK eBay seller has now all sold out (I think last night they still had 4 available, checked now and they are all sold out).
 I was holding off until a bit more information was available about the DC iPuriifier ... or if the chap from the other thread gets a chance to provide some feedback.


----------



## ambrose1985

has anyone tried this with a chord hugo ? does it work ?


----------



## talan7

My ipower on my micro ican SE stopped working. I thought the amp was broke but I swapped out the power supply from the iUSB and the amp came on. Has anyone had issues with the ipower burning out? Would this be covered under warranty? I've only had it for about a month.


----------



## jazzfan

talan7 said:


> My ipower on my micro ican SE stopped working. I thought the amp was broke but I swapped out the power supply from the iUSB and the amp came on. Has anyone had issues with the ipower burning out? Would this be covered under warranty? I've only had it for about a month.


 
  
 My iPower unit failed after a month as well, but I've been too busy to request a replacement. My understanding is the unit comes with 1 year warranty, but the conditions also stipulates the buyer is responsible for registering the unit within 30 days of purchase which I have not done. That being the case, I'm uncertain if iFi will honor the warranty. I've had very good support from iFi in the past. I'll contact iFi and will post an update with their response. I'd suggest you contact them as well.


----------



## talan7

I'm going to register it. This is a pain. My wife ordered my micro ican on my birthday last December 7th, and I just got it in March. Now, I can't even use it because the power supply is shot, not good.


----------



## rickyleelee

Nah, iFi are cool. 

Of course their legal dept. makes them write all that BS. When I had a small problem (missing parts), they just put what was missing in a tiny bag and send it on, no registration needed.

So just log a ticket, consensus is they look after you. If they reply then kick them.


----------



## canali

I was / still am interested in this gizmo....until I've read some of these reports.
 anything iFi doing to fix it?...if there is something that needs to be fixed/tweaked, that is?
 maybe a faulty production run...who knows.


----------



## jazzfan

@canali, I can't speak for others who've experienced iPower issues, but here's a quick update on the issue with my specific iPower unit. As I mentioned in my previous _post_, my unit failed after about 30 days. I contacted iFi support to ask if the unit is still under warranty even though I had not registered the unit. iFi reassured me that the unit is covered by the one year manufacturer warranty. In fact, it is also cover by the 60 day money back policy of MusicDirect as well. This is good news indeed.
  
 As a last attempt to troubleshoot the problem I plugged the iPower unit back into my QuantumByte fanless PC and to my surprise the iPower unit was alive an well again. I queried iFi about this unusual turn of events and they suspect the power supply or PC (or both) could have been affected by a power surge or brown out, and completely unplugging the unit actually corrected the issue. This is a direct quote from their response to my inquiry, "unplugging a device with a microprocessor in it for an extended period of time DOES actually reset its functionality.". Others who have had iPower issues might want to re-try their units to see if that corrects the problem as it did in my case. So far, my iPower unit had been working 24x7 for several days now and ifi support suggested keeping my ticket open for a month in the event the issue reoccurs.
  
 I completely agreed with @rickyleelee regarding iFi taking care of their customers. Needless to say, I'm very pleased with the interactions I've had with iFi support, and I've had positive experiences with all of the iFi products I've owned, including the iPower.


----------



## talan7

I thought that disconnecting it for a few days then trying it again would help but no avail here. It still didn't work after a few days disconnected. Regardless, I packed it up and slapped on the FedEx label music direct emailed me and sent it back. I will buy another ipower as a back up in the future when they become available again.


----------



## rickyleelee

i wouldn't panic. chill. you seem to be quite a nervous guy. your music should relax you. take it easy before you have a heart attack. life is too short!


----------



## talan7

Music direct told me I was under warranty and to ship the whole unit back. They will replace it. I mailed it back and am waiting for the replacement. No problems at all.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Yviena

Does anyone know if the ipower puts smps noise back into the mains? If they are i would probably need to seperate multiple ipowers to different electrical circuits.


----------



## rikk009

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those who want the absolute best it is the iPOWER but it is only available in 5/9/12/15v.
> 
> ...


 
 When will it be available in India?


----------



## music_man

if you can find this it will blow away the ifi. i have had these running 10+ years no failures. a/b'd to ifi too. these actually make a small difference whereas the ifi makes none. try ebay or usual suspects. credit to whom took this picture for their now long ended posting on ebay. notice that it isegulated. that is the big deal here. none of the shacks current psu's are regulated currently. doubt they ever will be again either. even at 10+ years old for the $10 bucks you may pay for it it should give you many years of reliable quality service still. one caveat: it is huge due to the regulation heatsinks. may not fit in every socket.


----------



## iFi audio

yviena said:


> Does anyone know if the ipower puts smps noise back into the mains? If they are i would probably need to seperate multiple ipowers to different electrical circuits.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 The iPower has quite substantial filtering, compared to other generic chargers, so it reduces any noise leaking into the mains a lot. SO this shouldnt be a concern. 
  
 We run approx 20 iPOWERs (with all different setups) over one spur (as this is what the show organisers arrange).


----------



## iFi audio

rikk009 said:


> When will it be available in India?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Just PM us or email us  info@ifi-audio.com
  
 We will put you in touch with iFi India.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## iFi audio

mikeyfresh said:


> That's good to hear, other posts on other forums have suggested that while the iPower does provide very low noise power to it's connected component, it still leaks substantial noise back into the mains like any other SMPS.
> 
> Safe to say those posts are from the uninformed?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 There are preconceptions about SMPS/DC power........like they cant be low-noise..........but like hybrid cars, the technology is now advancing at such a clip that such things can be done and it should be gradually becoming the norm. Like now hybrid cars are very good indeed and starting to surpass their diesel/petrol brethren.
  
 More specifically, the iPOWER has a 6-Input Array which stops noise 'leaking' back into the mains (the 12-Output Array is used on the DC barrel side).
  
 Hence why AMR/iFi have pushed so hard to crack the nut that is an audiophile DC power supply.


----------



## music_man

ifi, i did not mean to alienate you. i hope you did not take it that way. this is ymmv. as are all such things in the practice of audio. however, there are clear pictures of what is inside the iusbpower for instance. very nice quality in fact. i was wondering if you would post a picture of the inside of this device. unless it is a trade secret in which case i fully understand.


----------



## iFi audio

music_man said:


> ifi, i did not mean to alienate you. i hope you did not take it that way. this is ymmv. as are all such things in the practice of audio. however, there are clear pictures of what is inside the iusbpower for instance. very nice quality in fact. i was wondering if you would post a picture of the inside of this device. unless it is a trade secret in which case i fully understand.


 
  
 Hey,
  
 Absolutely all is good. It's Friday so we are chilled.
  
 This is as much of the internals as we can divulge as the Active Noise Cancellation is a little neat.


----------



## music_man

it's cool. of course I would really like to see the guts. I am sure so would some other folks if you catch my drift. therefore I get where you are coming from. I have no doubt you have figured out something pioneering. regardless if everyone notices a difference. that is always subjective. I just wish I knew what you did but I completely understand your stance on the matter. I am honestly more surprised about the pics of the isubpower on the net. unless someone opened it themselves in which case you could sue them of course. I personally would not have showed that and I am guessing you in fact did not. as I am sure you know, you stand to lose more there than with the power brick
  
 however judging from the iusbpower you guys do not just make things for the sake of making them. regardless of it was meant to be posted it is pretty obvious what that does. I have several of them. I do have the power brick but would be hard pressed to tell a difference. I can measure it is very clean power though. I do not do things against peoples will so I am not opening it myself. that old rs is somewhat noisier but holds the voltage more steady. apparently that makes a difference to my vaunix brick. I would be hard pressed to quantify this sound though. of course as I always say this is a huge ymmv. there is no givens in our hobby.


----------



## iFi audio

music_man said:


> it's cool. of course I would really like to see the guts. I am sure so would some other folks if you catch my drift. therefore I get where you are coming from. I have no doubt you have figured out something pioneering. regardless if everyone notices a difference. that is always subjective. I just wish I knew what you did but I completely understand your stance on the matter. I am honestly more surprised about the pics of the isubpower on the net. unless someone opened it themselves in which case you could sue them of course. I personally would not have showed that and I am guessing you in fact did not. as I am sure you know, you stand to lose more there than with the power brick
> 
> however judging from the iusbpower you guys do not just make things for the sake of making them. regardless of it was meant to be posted it is pretty obvious what that does. I have several of them. I do have the power brick but would be hard pressed to tell a difference. I can measure it is very clean power though. I do not do things against peoples will so I am not opening it myself. that old rs is somewhat noisier but holds the voltage more steady. apparently that makes a difference to my vaunix brick. I would be hard pressed to quantify this sound though. of course as I always say this is a huge ymmv. there is no givens in our hobby.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 The video has as much as we can divulge on a public forum. Where we can divulge, we do. But where it is a little more sensitive, we do have to be a bit more reserved.
  
 We do understand your interest though - it is really appreciated.


----------



## music_man

i completely understand. sure, i would like to see it. then next thing you now some chinese company has your technology. i get it. the bottom line is for $49 no one has anything to lose really. in fact i am very happy you made it so affordable. it could have been $99.


----------



## Yviena

Im kinda confused is the 12v ipower 1.1a or 1.8a?


----------



## music_man

ot, ifi i had a question for you. will the iusb 2.0 power supply still filter data if my dac does not use +5vusb power? it is simply not present in my dac it only uses the data line. thank you
  
 edit: ahh, i see the i usb power 2.0 is just a power suply. hence it's name. the 3.0 model filters the data but i am using 2.0 ports and cables. oh well. so much for that idea. i do not want to use an adapter on $1,800 cables lol.


----------



## Jimi Zeen

Ifi Audio website states 12Volt is 1.8A

 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipower/


----------



## Yviena

I know the website says 1.8a but on my 12v ipower it actually says 1.1a.


----------



## greenkiwi

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those who want the absolute best it is the iPOWER but it is only available in 5/9/12/15v.
> 
> ...



This is really helpful.

I was going to pick up an iPurifier for my Geek Pulse, but it sounds like the iPower is the way to go. 12v 1.8a is perfect.

Cheaper and better performing.


----------



## iFi audio

yviena said:


> I know the website says 1.8a but on my 12v ipower it actually says 1.1a.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Run with 12v/1.8A.
  
 As the iPower's originally designated voltage (when it went to print) was a bit conservative hence 12v/1.2A.
  
 The certification bodies informed us we could use a higher, voltage of 12v/1.8A.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## ginetto61

Hi !
 i have some questions. 
 1)   maybe i have missed it but with which mA output the noise/ripple figures are measured for the 5V unit ? 
 2)   the noise is given in the audio band.  If a 5V power supply is used to power a usb dac how much significant can be the noise beyond the audio band ?
 Thanks a lot indeed.
 Kind regards, gino


----------



## iFi audio

ginetto61 said:


> Hi !
> i have some questions.
> 1)   maybe i have missed it but with which mA output the noise/ripple figures are measured for the 5V unit ?
> Kind regards, gino


 
  
 Hi,
  
 The noise is measured using the closest current load to nominal loading that our dummy load provides. For the 5V unit this is around 1.2A (due to the limits of our dummy load).
  
  


ginetto61 said:


> Hi !
> i have some questions.
> 
> 2)   the noise is given in the audio band.  If a 5V power supply is used to power a usb dac how much significant can be the noise beyond the audio band ?
> ...


 
  
 This depends a lot on the design of the DAC itself.
  
 Actually, the high frequency noise in the iPower is also really low. Generally the noise floor above the audio-band is lower than the audio band noise, which is one of the reasons we only specify audio band noise.
  
 There are some noise components from the switching frequency (at around 100kHz). With generic SMPSs & Chargers 0.03V RMS (or 44dB below 5V) noise are common. By comparison in the iPower, this noise is guaranteed to be below 0.00001V RMS (or 114dB below 5V).
  
 Indeed, many regulator ICs used for audio have greater audio band and high frequency noise than these 0.00001V from the iPower. Hence normally the levels of high frequency noise remaining in an iPower should be low enough to have no consequence whatsoever on a USB DAC (or any other Audio Device), even one that has only minimal or no built-in power supply filtering/regulation.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## ginetto61

> Originally Posted by *iFi audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi,
> The noise is measured using the closest current load to nominal loading that our dummy load provides.
> For the 5V unit this is around 1.2A (due to the limits of our dummy load).
> ...


 
  
 Hi ! 
 thank you very much indeed for your very kind and valuable reply.
 Really a great little unit indeed I understand.
 I will try one for sure.
 Thanks a lot again.
 Kind regards,  gino


----------



## Enomino801

Bump


----------



## Enomino801

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Then we have a solution for you. Audio gods willing, this should be available in January. We heard from our retailers that the iPower generated 'a few' requests and we thought instead of one iPOWER for each voltage, one should work smarter than that.
> 
> ...


 
 I have an amp made by this same company. Would the iFi Audio DC iPurifier work with my amp? 

 Here are the specs: 
*Specifications:*

*Solid state output stage*
*Non* *overall* *feedback - triode voltage gain stage*
*Power consumption: 5W continuous, 15W peak*
*Power supply: 48VDC (0.10A cont, 0.32A peak)*
*Input Resistance: 20k or 40k depending on gain setting*
*Input Sensitivity (6N23): 0.8V or 1.6V (dependent on gain setting and used tube)*
*Gain: 20- 26dB (selectable and dependent on tube)*
*Max Output voltage: 15.7Vrms at 300Ohm*
*Output Resistance: Selectable 0.1, 35 or 120Ohm*
*Frequency Response: 3Hz – 65 KHz (-0.5dB) with 32Ohm load*
*Frequency Response: 1.5Hz – 190 KHz (-3dB) with 32Ohm load*
*Signal to Noise ratio: 92dBA (dependent on tube)*
*Crosstalk: -89dB (dependent on tube / in most all cases much better!)*
*THD: > 0.010% (dependent on tube)*
*Suitable for: 16-600ohm Headphones*


----------



## iFi audio

enomino801 said:


> I have an amp made by this same company. Would the iFi Audio DC iPurifier work with my amp?
> 
> Here are the specs:
> *Specifications:*
> ...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 The DC iPurifier is rated for 5v to 24v.
  
 So according to this data, it is 48v.......


----------



## iFi audio

_*NativeDSD's 20% discount on the previous Quad DSD tracks - Album version!*

 The overwhelming wave of feedback about this first ever Quad DSD (256fs) Sampler Album included many compliments about the choice of tracks! The percussion ensemble on track 1, the voice/guitar jazz duo on track 2, the baroque solo cellist on track 3 and the classical pianist on track 4... Well, guess what? _

*Those 4 Quad DSD albums *on which those 4 tracks can be found are now available with a *20% discount!*

Once *any or all album(s) *are in your cart, apply the *coupon code: *4xQUAD


_** Valid through June 30th, on the Quad DSD (256fs) downloads ** __Any DSD 256fs purchase generates the free option to download the Double DSD (128fs) and DSD (64fs) versions as well!_


*1). Smoke & Mirrors - Vanish*

by: Yarlung Records (YAR15195)
https://yarlungrecords.nativedsd.com/albums/smoke-mirrors-vanish


  


*2). 8 Ensembles in 1 Bit*
by: Just Listen (JL002)
https://justlisten.nativedsd.com/albums/jl0028-ensembles-in-1-bit
  

  

*3). Bach Cello Suites (Vol. 1)*
by: Navis Classics (NC15003)
https://navisclassics.nativedsd.com/albums/NC15003-bach-cello-suites-vol-1


  

*4). Dialogue (Mozart & Chopin)*
by: Eudora Records (EUDDR1402)
https://eudora.nativedsd.com/albums/mozart-chopin-dialogue


----------



## glassmonkey

ifi audio said:


> _*NativeDSD's 20% discount on the previous Quad DSD tracks - Album version!*
> 
> The overwhelming wave of feedback about this first ever Quad DSD (256fs) Sampler Album included many complements about the choice of tracks! The percussion ensemble on track 1, the voice/guitar jazz duo on track 2, the baroque solo cellist on track 3 and the classical pianist on track 4... Well, guess what? _
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for sharing! I love me some percussion. I'm getting Smoke & Mirrors - Vanish.


----------



## Allanmarcus

So, are the problems worked out with the iPower? Seemed like there were many issues when it first came out. It is "safe" to buy now? I'm worried about reliability.


----------



## kovacs

I'm also waiting for the Hype train to slow down and seeing some actual reviews from people that have tested it, does it really improve sound quality ? How ? Does it produce a whining noise itself ? Do all units have this ? How good is their quality control then ? 
  
 So far not a lot of hands on experiences in this thread. iFi seems like a reputable company but their marketing claims are a so over the top that it makes my spider senses tingle...


----------



## Krutsch

kovacs said:


> I'm also waiting for the Hype train to slow down and seeing some actual reviews from people that have tested it, does it really improve sound quality ? How ? Does it produce a whining noise itself ? Do all units have this ? How good is their quality control then ?
> 
> So far not a lot of hands on experiences in this thread. iFi seems like a reputable company but their marketing claims are a so over the top that it makes my spider senses tingle...


 

 My experience: I have a couple of 5v models, a couple of 9v models and a 12v model that I am using for various devices. I've had one of the 9v models die on me, while powering an iFi iUSBPower (the original version, which also died, so it's hard to know who killed whom).
  
 I haven't heard any physical sound from any of my units.
  
 Do they sound better than the stock PSUs that they replace? Honestly, I have no idea. I haven't done any A/B testing and choose to trust the engineering (well, iFI's market claims, I guess).


----------



## PureSound168

Hello guys,
  
 may i ask if anyone has tried the ipower 12V version on the chord 2qute dac? impressions please?
  
  
 thanks!
  
  
 p.s. planning to order a really good LPS but then i saw this thread


----------



## oneguy

I have a 5v unit with a split USB cable for sale if anyone is interested. No buzz or hum, just clean power.


----------



## Krutsch

I would be interested in seeing a response from @iFi audio on the measurements described in this audio blog:
  
http://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/measurements-of-sonore-microrendu-streamer.577/page-2#post-16734​
  
 You should read down a bit to the author's conclusions made about the value of an iPower, as seen during his tests of the microRendu.


----------



## MikeyFresh

krutsch said:


> I would be interested in seeing a response from @iFi audio on the measurements described in this audio blog:
> 
> http://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/measurements-of-sonore-microrendu-streamer.577/page-2#post-16734​
> 
> You should read down a bit to the author's conclusions made about the value of an iPower, as seen during his tests of the microRendu.


 

 It would seem the author has measured a ground loop, no?
  
 Reading further, it would seem his original blunder and subsequent assertion that the mRendu was somehow generating +8dB through it's USB output as compared to a Windows laptop, pretty much calls everything about him and his testing methodology into question.


----------



## Krutsch

mikeyfresh said:


> It would seem the author has measured a *group* loop, no?


 

 No... you need to read the entire post and the follow-up comments, where he addresses the question of whether or not he is measuring a ground loop.


----------



## MikeyFresh

krutsch said:


> No... you need to read the entire post and the follow-up comments, where he addresses the question of whether or not he is measuring a ground loop.


 

 Sorry, spell correct gone mad, I meant ground loop as you said.


----------



## MikeyFresh

krutsch said:


> No... you need to read the entire post and the follow-up comments, where he addresses the question of whether or not he is measuring a ground loop.


 

 Hmmm, I read the whole thing.
  
 Difficult to look past their stance that all performance claims need to be proven to them by measurements or they do not exist. Also difficult to look past the overall very negative tone that both the of admins on that site have towards the microRendu, and REGEN, and John Swenson. 
  
 I'm not really sure what thats all about but clearly there is some sort of axe to grind there, as well as they seem to have an overt problem with John Kenny too. That puts them very decidedly in the minority, doesn't it? They're attacking people with good reputations.
  
 Actually no one needs to prove anything to them, they aren't owed that in any way although they are certainly entitled to their opinions, but their accusations of false marketing claims and snake oil are not at all proven by their test.
  
 Funny how the OP quickly changes his attack from the microRendu to the iPower, once his flawed methods are revealed and his dubious +8db claim is revealed to be his own error in testing.
  
 Safe to say he didn't listen at all? Any +8dB boost would be obvious to the most casual listener, the fact he arrived at that accusation and published it as a test result when it didn't even exist reveals him to be a relative amateur.
  
 Then add to his attack list iFi (again in an attempt to deflect or change the subject from his flawed +8dB microRendu claim and the subject of his original flame). Yet another reputable firm, with many very well received and successful products led by a brilliant talented designer, and he wants to pick on them too?
  
 And this guy's claim to fame is that he is a former Microsoft executive?
  
 Maybe the best take away I saw in that descent into the tired old argument of "it must be proven by measurements or it cannot exist" overgeneralization/BS was the link someone posted to power supply testing done in the U.K. by Nick at LDA (designer of the well received MCRU power supplies) posted on The Art Of Sound. Nick is also pretty well respected and, wow, he takes no stabs at the iPower whatsoever, indicating it measures very well for $49 and meets the manufacturer's claims.
  
 Maybe I missed it or maybe it went over my head, but I saw no actual explanation on the Audio Science Review that confirmed he wasn't also measuring a ground loop. But the original gaffes in his testing method invalidate any/all conclusions (for me) anyway, calls absolutely everything into question and damages credibility beyond repair in my opinion.
  
 Not looking for a thread war BTW, I appreciate the interest in this topic and am certainly not attacking the OP here on Head-fi.


----------



## Krutsch

I'm not looking to start anything, either, but I had a different take on his findings.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## iFi audio

Much Ado About Nothing The following is a 4-part paper we shall upload to Computer Audiophile and Head-Fi. Once complete, we will also pdf it for the iFi audio website. We hope you enjoy it and find it mildly enjoyable.
  

_Precision in Audio_
_Instrument Ghostbusting_
_Ground Scene Investigation_
_Let's measure the iPower down to 1uV_
  
  
*1. Precision in Audio *
  
“O, what men dare do! What men may do!​ What men daily do, not knowing what they do!”​  ​ Much Ado About Nothing (IV, i, 19-21)​  ​ So there we were, kicking back as England #Euro2016 had just scraped through to the knockout stages (albeit in 2nd place) and reading the FT, covering the reaction to all this In/Out Referendum malarkey #Brexitandchill.
  

  
 Suddenly several private messages/emails disturb our peace and chillout. Seems at Head-Fi and other places, some readers noticed some threads about some measurements, which read; ‘_Dear AMR/iFi, please address the measurements made by this person and look at the measurements made of the iPOWER by that other person._’
  
 Frankly, we really don’t see what all the fuss is about as it is only one person taking measurements and another taking another set of measurements. One somewhat tallied with the published iPOWER numbers while the other doesn’t. No big deal. Neither looked quite right, but in different ways.
  
*The Art of (Measuring) Noise*
 Those who studied ‘Messtechnik’ (lit. the technique of performing measurements) during the ages of needle meters and before digital systems, FFT analysers etc. don’t lose sleep because X measured Y.  They know there is a measurement error and it just needs to be tracked down.
  

  
 The actual technical term for measurement results that show things that are not really there in reality is ‘Instrument Ghost.’
  
 No, it does not suggest actual demonic possession of an electronic component where it starts to levitate and spin 360 degrees whilst vomiting furiously.
  

  
 No, it actually refers to something far more mundane; _what is seen in the actual test results is not real, but a trick of lights; interference in the test system_ etc.
  
_Synopsis:_
_With measurements of any sort, one needs to know the limits and pitfalls otherwise ‘false positive’ results can deceive._
  
  
  
*AP changed the game or did it?*
 Back in what some might now view like the Middle Ages barely removed from the times of the Bard (think ca. 1985), making electronic measurements was a very serious craft. Many a test were far from straight forward. Carrying out a comprehensive performance test on an amplifier could and would occupy days on end. If one was unfortunate to find an Instrument Ghost, one could lose weeks of work chasing a non-existent ‘problem.’
  






Circa 1985, enter Audio Precision and their System One, a computer-based audio test system. The System One combined an integrated generator + analyzer + connected PC to fully automate test procedures. This setup allowed a radically different visual presentation of results and to do so _rapidly_.
  

  
 Over the years, Audio Precision[1] has become the _de facto_ standard for Audio Testing.
  
 Does the fact that it is the industry standard for audio testing mean that an Audio Precision system is truly precise and will never show ‘Instruments Ghosts?’
  

  





Of course not. Under the cover sits the same sort of circuitry we had in the old, hard to use analyser; it is just that the use of the computer to control the test system and easy user interface simply hides the great complexity that is still there. Numerous opportunities for ‘Instrument Ghosts’ _still exist_.

 Having used Audio Precision for the better part of over a decade here at AMR/iFi, we respectfully believe we have a fairly good grasp of what the limitations are and crucially, can tell if what we see is a real or perceived problem a.k.a. ‘Instrument Ghost.’
  
  
_Synopsis:          _
_The Audio Precision is just as fallible today as with earlier generation measurement tools._
_One STILL needs to know, be aware of the limits and pitfalls otherwise the results mean little._
  
  
 Next time, Part 2: Instrument Ghostbusting…
    [1] The System One was soon followed by the System Two and now the System X (APX) series.


  
  
  
*2. Instrument Ghostbusting*
One look at the contentious test results we have been asked to look into by our readers instantly suggested that indeed what we were seeing was a distinct case of severe instrument ghosts. Holy water won’t work in this case. 
 We commend those who have a stab at measurements. It is always easy to thrash the keyboard to within an inch of its life on forums about this person or that person but life is too short. Let’s all just chill and instead, share our knowledge/experiences;

 One set of test results done using an older Audio Precision System was a prime example of one of the AP’s main limitations but unfortunately blame was laid at the door of the iFi product.

 Somewhat worrying was some of the discussions showed people comparing the results of:
  

Two very different tests
Tests done by different people
Using very different test gear
…and with different scaling
…and with very different outcomes.
 
 The poster then declaring blithely that the second set of test results confirmed the first. Whereas in fact, they clearly repudiated the first set of results and showed them to be instrument ghosts.
  

  
 It seems that few today know those arcane disciplines of proper testing and how to spot Instrument Ghosts. They may or may not even know of the existence of Instrument Ghosts. Many try their utmost to make technical measurements but are sadly undone by an error here and an error there.

_“If there’s something weird and it don’t look good, Who you gonna call? _*Ghostbusters!"*
  

  
 Okay, we hear you ask:
_“Yes, but what is the problem with the Audio Precision System then?"_

 Answer:_ Lack of galvanic isolation AND multiple earth connections._
  

*Measuring Noise requires full Galvanic Isolation*
 In order to avoid ground loops when testing audio gear the AP features a galvanically-isolated output from the signal generator (which is fairly easy to do), but the Inputs are ground referenced and ground is linked to Earth. And the AP is linked to the Host PC WITHOUT Isolation. The PC usually has its own earth. This arrangement makes the AP system susceptible to ground/earth/mains-related noise.

 That is not a problem per se for most tests; it only affects cases where we want to actually measure system noise and fairly low levels of this noise at that! Of course these issues are known and it is often necessary to experiment with ground and removing grounds; using isolation transformers to power gear under test etc.

 At AMR/iFi we have a fairly complex setup with multiple isolation transformers separating AP2, Host PC and the Audio device being tested. Overall this setup massively reduced the tendency for instrument ghosts but took an age to develop and then extra time and a hefty budget to arrive at a completely safe, reliable package. Any AP2 and PC just plugged into common mains does MUCH worse. We’ve been there, done that. Got the t-shirt and the key ring.

 What we will do in this system, we shall see what the AP2 can do under those conditions and if we can provoke major noise problems WITHOUT touching the actual audio signal at all; but just by messing with grounds.

_Synopsis:
 Care and attention to setup the optimal environment is needed to rule out spurious noise sources. Even the expensive AP does not have FULL galvanic-isolation and is hampered by multiple earth connections._

_One must address these before commencing any sort of precise noise measurements._
  

 Next time, 3. GSI: Ground Scene Investigation…
  
  
  
*3. GSI: Ground Scene Investigation*
 So, could it be that the very expensive Audio Precision system is susceptible to Instrument Ghosts simply by getting connections wrong?

 Please bear with us as we run through a forensic examination of the ‘crime scene.’






*Exhibit 1 – Ground Loop to Major Tom *
 For our first exhibit, we set the AP2 to output a 0.1mV (0.0001V) signal (also used in following measurements) and used a good quality cable (RG-58 plenum with BNC connectors) to link the AP2 output to the input.

 As seen in the *cyan* trace below, this shows a FFT noisefloor at around 10-20nV (that is 0.00000001V to 0.00000002V) with no noise/distortion spikes higher than 50nV (0.00000005V). Compared to a nominal 2V DAC output we are looking at -152dBFS! Sterling performance. This is what one buys for five figures.





 But wait, what if we take a clip lead, attach a crocodile clip onto the ground of our BNC Plug and connect the other side to the mains earth?

 This would be like having a laptop feeding a USB DAC where the laptop power brick has a 3-pin mains plug?

 Note, we have changed nothing whatsoever in the signal path. Our 0.0001V signal still comes from the AP2 generator via 1.5m of high grade coaxial cables. All we have done is simply added an earth wire…


*This calls for an F-Bomb. $%#@! What is that?*
 As the *yellow* trace shows, our simple wire between ground and earth has added distortion at multiples of the 50Hz mains frequency with 50Hz being especially awful. It sits at around 7uV (0.000007V) instead of 50nV (0.00000005V), this is over 140 times more noise. The overall noise floor has risen nearly 5 times as well. Even isolating the generator output as shown in the *green* trace only drops the 50Hz noise slightly to 5uV, still 100 times worse than without that pernicious earth wire!


*Exhibit 2 – Harmonic spray smells fishy*
 For our second exhibit we replace the wire to earth with a generic SMPS (we used one included with another manufacturer’s USB Repeater product as it was lying around) plugged straight into mains.

 We just connect the power supply DC plug ground instead of our Earth. This is still totally separate from the signal! We have retained the *cyan* trace from before for reference. Will we get a major dose of noise?





 As the *green* trace above shows, we sure do, not just 50Hz but we get an extended spray of harmonics all the way to the frequency limit.

 The spiky noise / distortion components push the overall background noise up to around 25uV RMS noise, according to the AP2! Yup, that is 500 times more noise than the reference test and we have not touched the signal AT ALL!


*Signs of ‘Para-electrical’ activity*
 There is one more key factor in the *green* trace that is worth remembering we see:

 i. Peaks at 50Hz (mains frequency) and at 150Hz (3rd harmonic) and at 250/350/450Hz and so on….
 ii. but at 100/200/300Hz and so on, there is very little noise???

 No EMF meter needed here; if it looks like one, walks like one, we would say this is a sure indicator of ‘para-electrical’ activity by instrument ghosts!






*Applying common ‘electrical’ sense*
  

All power supplies work on rectified mains. If the noise originated with the power-supply – we would expect to see a lot of noise at 100/200/300Hz etc. but very little at 50/150/250/350Hz etc.
  

Given it is the other way around we know reliably we are looking not at power-supply noise, but at ‘instrument ghosts.’ Now that we know this, can we bust these ghosts in any way?
  
  
*BTT – Balanced Transformer Technology*
 In the FFT graph there is also a *yellow* trace. This shows only a little more noise than the reference test! This is actually exactly the same setup with the SMPS ground to the signal cable ground, but with one crucial difference. The SMPS is no longer plugged into the mains, but instead into a balanced isolation transformer. An inexpensive, off the shelf unit costing £25 was used.

 The result is impressive. Noise is now around -146dBFS relative to a common DAC output. We can actually do something here people!

 So, it would seem if we really want to measure noise with an AP, we need to take not some, but a lot of care and a little lovin.






*Rehash to those in the know*
 This not ‘new news’ to those skilled in the electronic arts, but challenging to those who lack the necessary background and experience. There is no substitute for an EE degree AND decades of practice.

 Further, measuring noise below 10uV (0.00001V) using common gear requires extreme care. We know of many setups that are useless below 1mV (0.001V) because of inherent and unresolved (and oft unrecognised) problems.


_Synopsis:
 The limitations of test gear are never covered in the user manual and it takes knowledge + experience to spot ‘false positive’ results. Care, care and more setup care is even more crucial than having expensive equipment to obtain the true, accurate and informed measurements._



_Next time, Part 4: Let's measure the iPOWER down to 1uV…_
  
  
  
  
  
  
*4. Let's measure the iPOWER down to 1uV*

*Three outs in one week*
 It has been a turbulent few days of ‘outs’ for the UK - out of the EU, out of Euro 2016 and now the 3rd strike is ‘out’: measurements of the iPower.

_

_

 We’d be the first to admit the 3rd is inconsequential. We hope everyone understands the lightheartedness surrounding the ‘measurements’ situation. Let’s all sit back, enjoy the tunes and #brexitandchill.

 So without further ‘ado’ (we couldn’t resist) let’s out the iPower.


*The 52%:48% question*
 The last question we have not yet answered in all this evaluation of how instrument ghosts can FUBAR AP2 measurements:

 ‘By Jove, we don’t want to know all of this – we only want to know how does the iPower REALLY measure?’

 Had we not shed light on and validated our test setup and how we ensured accurate, measurable, very low-noise levels, we might just have plugged things together and gotten the green trace from the second graph in section 3. That would actually not have been the noise of the iPower but the noise of poor ground management and of using test gear with a known sensitivity to noise.
  

*Measuring the iPOWER*
 Now for the part you have all been waiting for, let us measure the iPOWER.

 The lowest ground noise setup was used with a 9V iPower delivering 750mA current (into a 12 Ohm/50W resistor) and the signal on the +/- side of the resistor was fed into the AP2 unbalanced input.





 The FFT noisefloor is around three times that of the AP2 itself at around 30nV (0.00000003V).
  
 We can also see that, as it _should be_ for a power-supply, 100Hz is the highest peak at 3uV (0.000003V). And other high peaks are at multiples of 100Hz (not 50Hz…).

 The rest of the noise is all below the 1uV line and of course, in-line with the stated specification.


*Conclusion*
 1. If one sees much more noise than shown above 1uV in ones' measurements of an iPOWER

 and

 2. In particular, if 50Hz or 60Hz noise is much higher than 100/120Hz instead of being much lower, one's setup is being ‘haunted’ by Instrument Ghosts.






 Thank you for bearing with us. Refill please kind sir.


----------



## glassmonkey

Brilliant post as always. You guys are very helpful!


----------



## CFGamescape

@iFi audio: Any benefits to using the DC Purifier with an iPower? Or is it redundant? Thanks!
  
 As I typed that, I found the following from this site: http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f30-abbingdon-music-research-ifi-audio-sponsored/ifi-audio-dc-ipurifier-27541/#post520454
  


> Following on now my favourable report of the DC iPurifier in tandem with a linear PSU and the Acoustic Revive Schumann resonance generator at post #17 above. This morning I received a iFi iPower.
> 
> I inserted it in place of the linear PSU/DC iPurifier. First impression was that I preferred the iPower alone.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Anyway, curious to see what people's thoughts / experiences are in addition to the above.


----------



## iFi audio

cfgamescape said:


> @iFi audio: Any benefits to using the DC Purifier with an iPower? Or is it redundant? Thanks!


 
  
 Hi,
  
 The iPOWER is 5/9/12/15v and is fixed at the respective voltage. Its noisefloor is 1uV.
  
 The DC iPurifier works with just about everything from 5v-24v. Its noisefloor is 5uV.
  
 As you can see, both are exceptionally quiet but the iPOWER is the better unit.
  
 Hence, no need for DC+iPower in series.


----------



## gr8soundz

ifi audio said:


> The iPOWER is 5/9/12/15v and is fixed at the respective voltage. Its noisefloor is 1uV.
> 
> The DC iPurifier works with just about everything from 5v-24v. Its noisefloor is 5uV.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Your site shows the DC iPurifier at 0.5uV (half that of the iPower).
  
 My 12V iPower failed last week and I was looking into getting a DC iPurifier instead. Don't want to risk another faulty iPower possibly damaging my amp (which is ok but using stock psu for now).
  
 The DC iP's wider spec seems more robust (on paper at least) but which are correct?


----------



## iFi audio

gr8soundz said:


> Your site shows the DC iPurifier at 0.5uV (half that of the iPower).
> 
> The DC iP's wider spec seems more robust (on paper at least) but which are correct?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 The DC iPurifier cuts noise by a factor (of 316x to 100,000x), we just used the 5uV as an approximate reference for the very quietest you can get it down to. It will depend upon your existing power supply. But it wont 'beat' the iPOWER - that was the main point.
  
 But the iPOWER is a power supply in itself so the 1uV is accurate.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## gr8soundz

ifi audio said:


> Hence, no need for DC+iPower in series.


 
 Quote:


ifi audio said:


> The DC iPurifier cuts noise by a factor (of 316x to 100,000x), we just used the 5uV as an approximate reference for the very quietest you can get it down to. *It will depend upon your existing power supply. But it wont 'beat' the iPOWER* - that was the main point.
> 
> But the iPOWER is a power supply in itself so the 1uV is accurate.


 
  
 I appreciate the response but now my decision is even more confusing (I opened a support ticket and await a reply on possibly upgrading to the DC iP instead of replacing the failed iPower).
  
 I realize the DC's wider voltage range can mean more variablity but (in terms of noise), if the DC iP's performance depends on the existing power supply, how can pairing the DC and iPower in series be dismissed?
  
 Also, if the 0.5uV spec (half that of the iPower's 1uV) pictured on-site for the DC is incorrect and, if it does not 'beat' the iPower, why is the DC twice the iPower's price?


----------



## Yviena

gr8soundz said:


> I appreciate the response but now my decision is even more confusing (I opened a support ticket and await a reply on possibly upgrading to the DC iP instead of replacing the failed iPower).
> 
> I realize the DC's wider voltage range can mean more variablity but (in terms of noise), if the DC iP's performance depends on the existing power supply, how can pairing the DC and iPower in series be dismissed?
> 
> Also, if the 0.5uV spec (half that of the iPower's 1uV) pictured on-site for the DC is incorrect and, if it does not 'beat' the iPower, why is the DC twice the iPower's price?




I think one reason for the higher price is the use of metall instead of the plastic used in ipower.


----------



## Rocket72

I really would like a 24v Ipower. Any chance these can be made available if there is enough interest? It seems like a popular size.


----------



## iFi audio

rocket72 said:


> I really would like a 24v Ipower. Any chance these can be made available if there is enough interest? It seems like a popular size.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Checked with our Production head.  No plans at the moment as we are still making the 5/9/12/15 for people.
  
 For 24v, the DC iPurifier should work for you?
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Rocket72

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Checked with our Production head.  No plans at the moment as we are still making the 5/9/12/15 for people.
> 
> ...


'


----------



## Rocket72

rocket72 said:


> '



thanks for the reply. It costs twice as much and the standard smps will still pollute the mains!


----------



## peterinvan

Would the 9v iPower feeding my iUSB power supply make any improvement?


----------



## Berdugo

peterinvan said:


> Would the 9v iPower feeding my iUSB power supply make any improvement?


 
  
 In my experience, yes it made an improvement in sound clarity (cleaner background).


----------



## iFi audio

berdugo said:


> In my experience, yes it made an improvement in sound clarity (cleaner background).



 


Hi,

Yes that works but better still would be the iPurifier2 + iUSB = USB3.0 (something close to that).


----------



## talan7

Here is my setup. I have the ipower that came with the Ican. I use the ipurifier with the iUsb and Gemini cable. This setup is phenomenal. I have the old ipurifier and iUsb 2.0. Would swapping to the iUsb 3.0 and new ipurifier be much of an improvement.


----------



## koven

i tried both ipower and dc ipurifier in my chain, i kept the ipurifier


----------



## gr8soundz

koven said:


> i tried both ipower and dc ipurifier in my chain, i kept the ipurifier


 
 +1
  
 I also have both and the DC iPurifier gave a much a larger improvement than the iPower.
  
 With the DC iP, the background became so much darker that I initially thought something was wrong. After rechecking the dac, buffer, and amp to make sure they were all turned on I still thought I had an issue. Only after pressing play in Foobar and hearing the music could I tell that it was ok. Now my setup sounds a little brighter because of that initially inaudible noise reduction.


----------



## gr8soundz

My 12v iPower just died again for the 2nd time.
  
 Still no issues with the 9v iPower that came with my iTube (I bought the 12v one separately for a non-iFi amp).
  
 Recommend anyone trying to decide between the iPower and DC iPurifier go for the DC iP. It costs more but has a greater impact on audio quality, can handle up to 24v (unlike having to choose one of the 4 iPower versions) so it will work will more devices over time, and seems a lot more robust (all metal instead of plastic).
  
 NOTE: I had to pay to ship the dead iPower to iFi but the one I received back was in the exact same box and packaging (down to the same serial number; as though they just replaced the 12v wall-wart (or possibly just changed the old one's non-user serviceable fuse; serials are not on any the iPowers themselves). Don't understand why they didn't just ship a new, unopened one instead of 'refurbishing' a $49 plastic wall wart.


----------



## KC33

Mine just fried too. I created a ticket and I'll take it from there. 
  
 ETA: I just bought a 15v from Adoroma, I'm pretty sure it works better with the Ican SE


----------



## davehg

Following this thread and decided to get an iPower to upgrade the iPhono stage. I did hear improvements, not dramatic but noticeable. Mainly more detail and clarity. For $49, it will stay. I will add that the quality of iFi's phono stage is outstanding.


----------



## KC33

davehg said:


> Following this thread and decided to get an iPower to upgrade the iPhono stage. I did hear improvements, not dramatic but noticeable. Mainly more detail and clarity. For $49, it will stay. I will add that the quality of iFi's phono stage is outstanding.


 
 Did you get it in the States? If so where? I ordered one from B&H but they wound up being out of stock. (15 Volt)


----------



## davehg

I bought it from Music Direct. It took them a few weeks to get it ordered and shipped.


----------



## KC33

Thx


----------



## music_man

correct me if i am wrong. ifi is saying they did not get good test results because they used their ac power in their building? if so you will need a pretty good power conditioner to plug this into. preferably then plugged into an online ups. such as i do anyways. the thing is this is nowhere near a mere $49 then. also, serious equipment does not even have wall warts. if it does have an outboard psu which is often good that has a linear supply and an iec receptacle for your choice of power cord. you must understand ifi is entry level equipment as i understand it. that is fine there is certainly a place for that. however i would not expect miracles from any wallwart. perhaps a moderate improvement at best which is better than nothing i suppose.not flaming this is just reality. a $49 wallwart will not turn the ifi into $50,000 equipment. of course any improvement at all for the small price is certainly welcome. it is not like this is overpriced. the price is very fair. quite frankly barring it dying i see nothing to lose with it's purchase.it baffles me there are 13 pages about it. just go get it if you want it. i am sure it is better than nothing.


----------



## iFi audio

music_man said:


> correct me if i am wrong. ifi is saying they did not get good test results because they used their ac power in their building? if so you will need a pretty good power conditioner to plug this into. preferably then plugged into an online ups. such as i do anyways. the thing is this is nowhere near a mere $49 then. also, serious equipment does not even have wall warts. if it does have an outboard psu which is often good that has a linear supply and an iec receptacle for your choice of power cord. you must understand ifi is entry level equipment as i understand it. that is fine there is certainly a place for that. however i would not expect miracles from any wallwart. perhaps a moderate improvement at best which is better than nothing i suppose.not flaming this is just reality. a $49 wallwart will not turn the ifi into $50,000 equipment. of course any improvement at all for the small price is certainly welcome. it is not like this is overpriced. the price is very fair. quite frankly barring it dying i see nothing to lose with it's purchase.it baffles me there are 13 pages about it. just go get it if you want it. i am sure it is better than nothing.


 
  
 These are quite distant relations because the showroom runs on UK mains for AMR equipment. The iFi gear cannot power the AMR equipment. What we discussed is how we setup our own main circuit that works (v. well) yet does not conflict with the law on UK building insurance/regulations.
  
 The iPOWER is for low-voltage gear. The AMR is high-voltage gear.
  

  

  

  
 Just to be clear, the iPOWER cannot be used for the AMR gear.
  
 What we did with the mains there needs a page of its own!


----------



## music_man

yes, i understand. the point is if you dump dirty power into anything other than a good power conditioner you are going to get dirty power out. you tested your product under perfect conditions. in most places in the us if someone just plugs it in the wall or cheap power strip they are not going to get the performance you measured. it is converting 120vac into 12vdc. if you plug it into a dirty power source it should still send dirty power out as 12vdc. i highly recommend people get at least a decent power conditioner. you can start with the tripp lite isobar. it is like 50 bucks us. btw, where did the amr system come from? is that your brand as well? obviously that is higher end than ifi. I run an online ups into a very high quality power conitioner. i understand people buying ifi are not in that market segment. it is all very good gear for it's price point. i see no reason not to get the ipower if one needs it for the price. it certainly will not make anything worse and probably a little better. as i said though higher end equipment is off of ac mains just as your amr. either way people really need a power conditioner to make the best of anything. plus as you said no one should ever break any building codes for their own safety


----------



## iFi audio

music_man said:


> yes, i understand. the point is if you dump dirty power into anything other than a good power conditioner you are going to get dirty power out. you tested your product under perfect conditions.


 
  
 Not quite. Bear with us as we elaborate.
  
 We tested our product in isolation, meaning we test it by itself, to confirm what it does, in itself. 
  
 Any other test is meaningless to confirm the performance of the product itself, it confirms the performance of a complete setup, which may or may not have been assembled competently and hence is outside the control of the product manufacturer.
  
 Under our testing (long before testing the iPower) we identified weaknesses in the test gear/setup (e.g. earthing of AP2), we took steps to eliminate these so-called 'instrument ghosts' (yes, they are really called that among the pro's) to ensure we measure the performance of the device being tested and not some unwanted garbage that is a result of ground loops etc. Naturally we use the same corrected test-setup for testing the iPower.
  
 Further reading here: (hope this does not offend the mods bu C-A and H-F are good friends.
  
 http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f30-abbingdon-music-research-ifi-audio-sponsored/measuring-ipower-much-ado-about-nothing-part-4-uploaded-and-complete-28982/
  
  
 If one tests and gets a lot of mains frequency related noise in one's measurement, one knows there is an earth loop or missing earth or similar problem. Even if one lacks experience, the AP2 test-set manual tells one to try different grounding options in this case. 
  
 So if resolve this problem is not resolved ,and the results are published, all one did was prove is that one did not know how to operate test equipment and/or how to read manuals and the subsequent test results are meaningless. 
  
 We tested specifically audio band noise, as this is where many power supplies (SMPS or others) fall down and as this is what various others tested. We fully expect our results to be 100% replicable using a similar test setup and care to eliminate test-equipment related issues. For what it is worth, a leading USA publication asked to look into our setup and we sent the instructions and they seemed quite satisfied!
  
 Incidentally we also have a RF Test Setup with a 1.5GHz Digital Spectrum Analyser and an Artificial Mains Network (aka LISN) according to CISPR 16-1-2 and other related stuff, so we can do our own EMC testing. The accountants threw a hissy fit when they saw the bill for that setup. RF test gear makes you appreciate how cheap high-end audio really is.
  
 While we have not specifically published the results of these RF tests, the iPower does not only steer well clear of any legal emission limits but again is significantly better than common SMPS, both in terms of noise on the mains side and on the output. And surprisingly (or perhaps not), linear off-mains supplies have surprising amounts of noise themselves, even at high frequencies.


----------



## Yviena

ifi audio said:


> Not quite. Bear with us as we elaborate.
> 
> We tested our product in isolation, meaning we test it by itself, to confirm what it does, in itself.
> 
> ...




So does this mean that we must use a balanced isolation transformer to get the best out of the ipower?
And galvanically isolate any usb cable connecting other equipment to the DAC/amp etc?


----------



## iFi audio

yviena said:


> So does this mean that we must use a balanced isolation transformer to get the best out of the ipower?


 
  
 No, quite unrelated as the balanced power supply we setup is for the AMR system we have.
  
  
  
  


yviena said:


> And galvanically isolate any usb cable connecting other equipment to the DAC/amp etc?


 
  
 That is always nice to have for any system - with or without iPower.


----------



## music_man

i completely agree with you. i am a retired audio engineer and ee. obviously i understand you. i told everyone they should just go get the ipower. i do maintain if one does not have a dedicated isolated room then some sort of power conditioner is in order. of course there are bad ones and good ones. regardless of price. i think the ipower is completely reasonable for the price. so long as one has dc input equipment at those voltages. i would really like to see the white paper on your amr room setup if you will share it. you have proven you understand this stuff..


----------



## iFi audio

music_man said:


> i completely agree with you. i am a retired audio engineer and ee. obviously i understand you. i told everyone they should just go get the ipower. i do maintain if one does not have a dedicated isolated room then some sort of power conditioner is in order. of course there are bad ones and good ones. regardless of price. i think the ipower is completely reasonable for the price. so long as one has dc input equipment at those voltages. i would really like to see the white paper on your amr room setup if you will share it. you have proven you understand this stuff..


 
  
 Thank you. The tech team are pleased that an EE gave them the thumbs up! So they went off to the pub to celebrate.
  
 We can do this but this is more for an ultra-fi AMR home system that retails at £100,000 so with the greatest respect, not for a typical head-fi system! So people need to understand this is not for an iDAC2 desktop rig.
  
 Having said this, it was all done without the accounts department starting to lay eggs YET adhered to UK mains electricity regulations so that buildings & contents insurance remained valid. Heck, even the Garrard 301 is fully tricked out with cost-no-object mods (as it isnt for sale at any price) and is a reference for our digital gear. The Garrard itself is worth of a short technical paper. Will take some time though as we are swamped with the show season and upcoming new products. But we shall try our best.


----------



## rickyleelee

music_man said:


> i completely agree with you. i am a retired audio engineer and ee. obviously i understand you. i told everyone they should just go get the ipower. i do maintain if one does not have a dedicated isolated room then some sort of power conditioner is in order. of course there are bad ones and good ones. regardless of price. i think the ipower is completely reasonable for the price. so long as one has dc input equipment at those voltages. i would really like to see the white paper on your amr room setup if you will share it. you have proven you understand this stuff..


 
I try very hard to follow what they write. can you explain what you think of what they write as there is a lot of people here who say they know a lot but even I can tell they know not a lot.


----------



## music_man

ricky, i do not think that is true. obviously anything will perform better with optimal electricity. most people can't do it. my power deliver alone is in six figures. as he said no one is going to do that with a desktop headphone rig. i just you have nothing to lose for the price of it. if it works fine if it does not no big loss. that's just how i see it. garbage in, garbage out. i think it would make more difference with pristine mains as they used. most people will not or cannot afford pristine mains. so if it makes any difference whatsoever with average dirty power you won the lottery. i will say in most systems it will make little to no difference but that does not mean that it does not have the potential to. it appears they measured it well. it is not going to do that in most peoples systems. anything is only as good as what you feed into it. he does seem very reasonable. the issue is in the real world for most people you will not realize a benefit if any. that is not his fault. they built a solid product. what you do with it is up to you. as for dead ones, well that is a different story. so long as it is working and fed properly it can measure like that i just imagine. quite frankly any linear or even smps can. it's your $49. i am not telling you how to spend it. that is not much money to me so i could care less but i understand it is to many people. you do not plug $4,000 headphones into ifi equipment anyways. you could but anyone with headphones like that would not. this is entry level stuff. all of it. amr is their flagship range. i do not mean to be a jerk i am just trying to be honest.i have no idea how you came to the conclusion they know not a lot. it appears they do. the problem is i would not expect this wallwart to measure that way in an average home. that's all. it is up to you if you want to try it. many people think cables make no difference. some of that is not explainable or mesaurable but his device actually is measurable. just do not expect that performance unless you have big $$$ mains. i did not just doom his product. i feel for the price it is completely reasonable. it won't hurt. so long as it does not break i see no loss in it. i am trying to state my feelings and be truthful. i feel i was fair to both parties. ifi and the consumer. i guess the point is how important is $49 to you. i think that that is what it costs but not entirelly sure. if it was $500 i would recommend against it then. i personally have made much more costly mistakes than that.as for him not knowing a lot i just don't see that. i feel he does in fact. independent of his product offerings. a lot of people slap something together and know nothing about circuit design. those things tend to just explode. i do not feel this is the case with ifi. even though some of these devices quit. there can be many reasons that occurred too.  if i have the price right i just see no harm in this. perhaps others do but that is their opinion. this is my opinion. i am not going to keep posting in this thread though. since it is honestly irrelevant to me. i gave my 2 cents and that's it from me.


----------



## Krutsch

Well... I had my third iPower die today. A 12v model I was using on an Ethernet switch.
  
 I've also lost an original iUSBPower (dead after 18 months) and a second iPurifier2, which died 2 months after I bought it.
  
 Sorry, but I am finished with iFi-audio anything. You guys are cutting corners on quality control.


----------



## noshortcuts

These reports of iFi deaths have kept me from trying their products. I'm still watching for things to turn around...


----------



## tjw321

noshortcuts said:


> These reports of iFi deaths have kept me from trying their products. I'm still watching for things to turn around...


 
 I've had no problems with my 5 Ifi devices and 3 iPowers. Maybe there are external factors involved - power surges maybe?


----------



## music_man

It could very well be electrical issues. harmonics,surges,ground faults, arc faults. all will kill those little wallwarts. i would not be so quick to blame them. if in fact it is proven to be a faulty device i will eat my words. honestly i have no idea what they build it just sounds like a good idea to me. as i said i highly recommend a good power conditioner. if you are on a budget isobar by tripp lite is the best one. also forget putting it on ethernet devices. there is so much other noise in a router/switch it hardly matters. use wifi. if you are not connected via ethernet you are not sending that noise into your pc's. if you must be connected via ethernet take other very complex steps to isolate it. otherwise you are dumping a ton of noise into ethernet ports regardless of what psu you use.


----------



## Topspin70

Yesterday I might still be tempted to join you guys and ask everyone give ifi a break. This morning the iPower that replaces an iPower that went dead, went dead too. Both lasted no more than 5 months.
  
 No it's not power surges. No it's not some complex electrical issue. I live in Singapore and we got some of the most stable and reliable power supply in the world. Plus I got multiple components wired up, including 2 other iPower powering iUSB and iTube. The issue is isolated to the dead unit. 
  
 I love ifi gear. Best sonics hands down. But I absolutely dread the iPower. Just cuz yours don't have issues won't mean they will stay that way. Take it from a user who thought so. 
  
 Only upside to this problem is price. We can buy 10 of them to replace each other and that's still cheaper than some LPS out there. Or we can open a ticket every time and get a replacement every time. Whichever your patience allows.


----------



## music_man

I like their philosophy. how they implemented it in this unit i can't really speak to. i would watch out with all the untimely deaths reported but i like the idea of the product.  i hate to do this to him but as i said much earlier radioshack made a way better one many years ago. you may find one on ebay but it is going to be us plug/voltage. i have been using one 24/7 for almost 20 years now. it does not measure as good as his but neither does his in the real world. even though there might have been some manufacturing mistake i still like the company. even though i own none of their products. it is just good to see a company that knows technical issues.
  
 ifi, i will show you my gerard if you show me yours. honestly though my avid and sota are still better.


----------



## noshortcuts

I just received ipower 5v and 12v. I'm curious why the 5v has a thicker 18awg power cable than the 12v's 20awg.


----------



## oneguy

Higher amperage means less resistance is proffered to minimize voltage losses.
  
 The same reason why high voltage lines can get by with relatively small cables. Its more efficient to transport a high voltage / low current electrical flow than a low voltage / high current electrical flow over a given cable or wire.


----------



## music_man

exactly. well said.


----------



## hisame

Does ipower put Electrical and Magnetic noise back into the main power line like all other AC/DC adapter does?


----------



## ginetto61

Hi ! sorry to jump in with a question.  
 I think that _*the noise forward is more detrimental than the noise back in the mains*_.  Am I wrong ?
 Another point.  I have the feeling that _*SMPS are quite bad at filtering noise coming from the mains*_.   Am I wrong again ?
 I think that is important at psu level to stop any noise coming from upstream (i.e. mains) and avoid injecting new noise generated by the psu in the audio system.
 I think that _*this of the noise is a very important issue, especially with digital.*_  
 And could be the reason why some digital sound unconvincing.  
 Supply it with a battery and listen ...
 I did some test on a simple usb to spdif converter.  Astonishing result. 
 regards,  gino


----------



## Topspin70

Anyone knows what the power consumption of the iPower 15V and 9V? I'm using them to power an iCAN SE and an iTube which are rated 12W and 7W respectively. So am wondering whether the PSUs consume their own power as well, and more specifically how much power?


----------



## Promenadeplatz

ginetto61 said:


> Hi ! sorry to jump in with a question.
> I think that _*the noise forward is more detrimental than the noise back in the mains*_.  Am I wrong ?
> Another point.  I have the feeling that _*SMPS are quite bad at filtering noise coming from the mains*_.   Am I wrong again ?
> I think that is important at psu level to stop any noise coming from upstream (i.e. mains) and avoid injecting new noise generated by the psu in the audio system.
> ...




Only not working batteries do not produce riple and noise but once they are under load (powering whatever) they start producing noise, can go up to 50-150 mV.


----------



## hisame

ginetto61 said:


> Hi ! sorry to jump in with a question.
> I think that _*the noise forward is more detrimental than the noise back in the mains*_.  Am I wrong ?
> Another point.  I have the feeling that _*SMPS are quite bad at filtering noise coming from the mains*_.   Am I wrong again ?
> I think that is important at psu level to stop any noise coming from upstream (i.e. mains) and avoid injecting new noise generated by the psu in the audio system.
> ...


 

 Noise is bad either way. By principle well designed SMPS should be filtering noise from main by default.
 Because it first change in coming sine wave to very high frequency pulse (make noise deliberately).
 Then it filter the pulse out by high speed capacitor (noise filter) and it ties natural with ground.
 On paper well designed SMPS should filter out any common mode and differential mode noise.
 Because by ties natural with ground with a diode, all pulse should only go forwards. 
 And with low pass filter designed for the pulse generator should give you nothing but DC.
 But we all know it does not do that, because nothing works as theory.
  
 The problem with poorly designed SMPS is basically a very bad frequency generator.
 Not only it generated the designed frequency but also also generated other frequency in near by band.
 And it send the pulses not only one way but two ways.
 Basically makes SMPS a noise generator, which is the kind of SMPS we buy everyday.
  
 For good SMPS the important thing is not noise going forward.
 Because that will have to go through low pass filter, so noise is reduced anyway.
 But noise injecting back, because that just raw noise going down your other components.
 Which would effect you whole rack of HiFi components.
 That is why I asked iFi which kind of back injection of noise with iPower.
 Do I still need filter separation like my other SMPS.


----------



## ginetto61

> Originally Posted by *hisame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Noise is bad either way. By principle well designed SMPS should be filtering noise from main by default.   Because it first change in coming sine wave to very high frequency pulse (make noise deliberately).   Then it filter the pulse out by high speed capacitor (noise filter) and it ties natural with ground.
> On paper well designed SMPS should filter out any common mode and differential mode noise.   Because by ties natural with ground with a diode, all pulse should only go forwards.
> And with low pass filter designed for the pulse generator should give you nothing but DC.   But we all know it does not do that, because nothing works as theory.
> ...


 
  
 Hi thanks a lot for the very kind and valuable explanation.
 From what I understand it is easy to design and build bad smps.  
 Instead is a real challenge to design and build very good one, much more than for linear power supplies where decent ones are quite common.
 I like very much the smps concept for its compactness.
 About the noise I can only hear it when is very evident.   But again from what I understand to get all the information embedded in a musical signal a very low noise is mandatory.
 Otherwise the small level details, responsible for instance of effects like the soundstage rendition, can be buried in the noise carpet.  
 Thanks a lot again,   gino


----------



## hisame

A perfectly designed SMPS should has zero noise both way, 97% efficiency, massive power output (in 100s kw).
 But it is very difficult to do, I remember 15 years ago when I was at uni,
 I can actually design and build ClassAB PS with higher efficiency (75%) and lower noise then ClassD SMPS.
 The SMPS I build was so noisy you literally can hear and feel the noise coming from it and it has only 72% of efficiency.
 Most SMPS we bought these day has efficiency lower then 80% and they cover up the audible and mechanical noise using lot of glue.
 So you basically got a low efficiency power supply that put out massive electrical, magnetic and radio noise which looks like a glue ball.
 Which was why after a couple of years when glue got heat up and dry out by SMPS it start to make noise and vibrate.
 But they can be cheaply made, and they are light and small.
  
 You can buy really good SMPS like SMPS series from Hypex, 
 SMPS from Hypex has the frequency generator trap inside a balance diode bridge, with neutral bridged and grounded.
 With DC suppressor on mains side to prevent any DC feedback.
 Plus filter on both side of the SMPS and the frequency generator act as isolation transformer.
 So you get 92% efficiency, very low noise, power output from 400 w up to 3kw!!
  
 Thing is you can buy SMPS today that has none measurable noise level, performs much better then LPS.
 And they priced reasonable just not cheap, like iFi's iPower is the best example. 
 But they look and feel like cheap counterpart, and people still think LPS is less noisier then SMPS.


----------



## music_man

no, switch mode can be much quieter than linear but not this. sorry. a good bench variac is much more money than this. this is certainly better than a stock wall wart but it is built to a price point. you could build something much beter but you will have to know how. or spend an amount you probably do not wish to. in fact that would be complete overkill for this situation. high end equipment with iec plugs has completely different options. even if you plug the cheap wall wart into a high end conditioner or online ups it will not remove the noise from it as the noise is being generated after the mains.


----------



## iFi audio

On the other forum there's been an interesting discussion about, yes, measurements. This time it was all about HP 3561A machine.... Anyway, here's our insight about it and some additional, iPower related things.
  
It's Friday and we had to bribe one of our junior techs with promises of copious servings of beer. So here goes......

First, we know this HP quite well. The 3561A is rated with a 1uV (-120dBV) measurement limit, not -146dBV(?), see here:

Agilent-3561A-Datasheet.pdfhttp://www.testequipmenthq.com/datas...-Datasheet.pdf

So it should give a pretty idea of the noise IF it substantially exceeds the specification. Noise above a few kHz is not significantly different from what is shown from the AP2 up to 6kHz. Settings such as window, FFT Bin size etc. do have an impact on results. Generally such ye olde devices need to be set to very narrow.

Second, it is mains powered with earth connection. This means it is subject to potential issues with ground noise of course respective of the measured device (iPower or not).

An easy test is to simply remove the probe from the +connection of the iPower and short it to the negative line, leaving everything else the same. If the noise is generated by the iPower itself, instead of being "instrument Ghosts" caused by an inadequate test setup, the noise will disappear completely.

Any remaining noise is the result of using an inadequate test setup. If you find that there is substantial noise in the 20Hz - 20khz range that disappears when the probe is removed from the positive line and shorted to the negative line, you may have a defective iPower, in which case we would like you to return it to us for testing/replacement.

If the noise is not caused by the iPower, you need to go through your test-setup.

Any noise generated by the iPower would have to be either an integer multiple of twice the mains frequency or at integer multiples of the switching frequency. The switching frequency is 100kHz , but is lowered lowered at light load for reduced EMI/Increased Efficiency. The minimum switching frequency at no load is 23kHz.

As a rule:
If you see significant levels of 50 or 60Hz (depending on local mains frequency) and the harmonics thereof not covered by the rectified DC ripple in the iPower (which would be 100/120Hz, 200/240Hz, 300/360Hz), that is 150/180Hz & 250/300Hz noise - you have ground noise of some description.

If you have significant noise at frequencies other 23kHz...100kHz (depending on load and input voltage) and integer multiples of these frequencies the noise is not generated by the iPower but conducted and/or received noise circulating through mains, device grounds and earth.


----------



## G_T_J

As there is an iFi contributor here, I thought I'd ask. Of course any user who knows is welcome to help! 
  
 I have an iFi 5v 2.5 A PSU and want to power both my Pi / Higiberry as well as the Official RPi 7 inch screen.
 For that reason I want to run from the PSU 2 separate micro USB leads with male connectors, one for the Pi itself and one for the display board.
  
 1)Am I going to lose the advantage of low noise floor if I do this hack?
 2)If not, is there an adapter like this - prefferably official? (female DC jack 5.5x2.1 to dual male micro USB)
 3)Can the PSU handle the power requirements? I'm pretty sure it can as the Pi draws less than 700mAh, the Hifiberry Dgi+ Pro <50mAh and the Official 7 inch display tops at 500mAh according to the spec sheet but anyway I thought I'd ask just to be on the safe site!
  
 Thanks!


----------



## ADD

Hi,
  
 Can someone please let me know the cable length of the iPower supply please?
  
 Thanks


----------



## G_T_J

add said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please let me know the cable length of the iPower supply please?
> 
> Thanks


 
 It is long enough. I don't have it right now to measure it but it has to be at least 2 meters long.


----------



## ADD

Thanks.


----------



## iFi audio

g_t_j said:


> As there is an iFi contributor here, I thought I'd ask. Of course any user who knows is welcome to help!
> 
> I have an iFi 5v 2.5 A PSU and want to power both my Pi / Higiberry as well as the Official RPi 7 inch screen.
> For that reason I want to run from the PSU 2 separate micro USB leads with male connectors, one for the Pi itself and one for the display board.
> ...


 
  
 Yes, you are going to loose it. 
  
 OLED and similar multiplexed LED dispalys are extremely noisy and put a lot of switching/muliplexing related noise back into the power supply lines. This is the origin of the 'urban myth' that states 'LED's are bad for sound quality', because their peculiarities are not understood and addressed during system design.
  
 While the iPower will be able to kill a fair bit of this noise, the resistances of the DC cable of the iPower and the contact resistances of the adapters will limit what it can do and a considerable amount of the display switching noise will be left to flow to the DAC board and the Pi.
  
 So when using a LED/OLED display with any of these small computers, it is highly recommended to power them separately from another power supply and to power only the small computer (and optionally audio/dac shield) from the iPower. Ideally one may even use another separate power supply for the DAC. So one might use the original small computer PSU to power the display and two iPower - one for the small computer and one for the DAC.


----------



## G_T_J

ifi audio said:


> Yes, you are going to loose it.
> 
> OLED and similar multiplexed LED dispalys are extremely noisy and put a lot of switching/muliplexing related noise back into the power supply lines. This is the origin of the 'urban myth' that states 'LED's are bad for sound quality', because their peculiarities are not understood and addressed during system design.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much for the detailed explanation.
 My project is ready and I'm going to power the Pi and LCD display from 2 different power supplies (iPower & a generic 2A power adapter for the display).
 I have soldered a connector onto the Hifiberry board and therefore, the iPower powers both the HifiBerry and the Pi, bypassing the Raspberry Pi's voltage regulator. 
 The result is very very good. I don't have any other low noise PSU or LPS to compare, but I have to say the combo sounds great!


----------



## Sanlitun

Anyone have a dealer/source for these in Western Canada? I'm looking for the 9v version.
  
 I can only find it on Amazon at a ridiculous mark up.


----------



## paulgc

New to the thread so sorry if the question in is obvious! But does the 5V come with a USB Micro adapter in the box?


----------



## Condocondor

To iFi Audio:

The question I have about the iPower is this:  Since I have the Micro iDSD BL, DAC/AMP, and am using the iPurifier2 which takes the USB noise down to .5uV, would I noticeably benefit from using the iDefender 3.0 with the 5V iPower which takes the noise down to .1uV ??????  Is the Micro Black Label that sensitive to noise?


----------



## iFi audio

Condocondor said:


> To iFi Audio:
> 
> The question I have about the iPower is this:  Since I have the Micro iDSD BL, DAC/AMP, and am using the iPurifier2 which takes the USB noise down to .5uV, would I noticeably benefit from using the iDefender 3.0 with the 5V iPower which takes the noise down to .1uV ??????  Is the Micro Black Label that sensitive to noise?



The answer is yes. The iDefender3.0 + iPower is even better as it supplies new power supply down to 1uV. The iPurifier2 'only' cleans up the existing power noise by 100x or 40dB.

*HOWEVER*, whether the rest of your system is commensurate is something we are unable to comment upon. As we are pragmatic, it is not our style to say 'yes you can hear the difference so buy it'.

If you use mid-price headphones, you may not hear the difference but if you use the iDSD BL in serious high-end system costing +US$10,000 then you should hear the benefits.

As we always say, try one from a dealer and report back. They usually offer a money back guarantee.


----------



## Condocondor (Jul 10, 2017)

iFi audio said:


> If you use mid-price headphones, you may not hear the difference but if you use the iDSD BL in serious high-end system costing +US$10,000 then you should hear the benefits.



Yes, I'm using the Beyerdynamic T5p.2 with the Black Label so it's a very revealing headphone. 

So if I use the Defender 3.0 with the 5V iPower, I should *NOT *turn the iDSD BL on *before* connecting the USB cable to my laptop?  My understanding is that the iPower would then be even cleaner than the iDSD BL's on-board battery?  Is this correct?  Thank you for your response BTW!


----------



## iFi audio

Condocondor said:


> Yes, I'm using the Beyerdynamic T5p.2 with the Black Label so it's a very revealing headphone.
> 
> So if I use the Defender 3.0 with the 5V iPower, I should *NOT *turn the iDSD BL on *before* connecting the USB cable to my laptop?  My understanding is that the iPower would then be even cleaner than the iDSD BL's on-board battery?  Is this correct?  Thank you for your response BTW!



1.) Yes.
2.) The PSU noise will be very low in either case, however the iDefender3.0 in the system will break earth loops.


----------



## Andrew Rieger

My 12v iPower for my iTube 2 is making a buzzing noise that is fairly audible. When the wall wart is plugged in but the iTube is off, it barely makes any noise but as soon as I turn the iTube on, the buzzing noise jumps up dramatically, sort of a scratchy, grinding high pitched noise. I can't hear any effects in the headphones themselves but I can hear the wall wart buzzing when I'm sitting at my desk. Should I be concerned? Could it damage the iTube 2?


----------



## iFi audio

Andrew Rieger said:


> My 12v iPower for my iTube 2 is making a buzzing noise that is fairly audible. When the wall wart is plugged in but the iTube is off, it barely makes any noise but as soon as I turn the iTube on, the buzzing noise jumps up dramatically, sort of a scratchy, grinding high pitched noise. I can't hear any effects in the headphones themselves but I can hear the wall wart buzzing when I'm sitting at my desk. Should I be concerned? Could it damage the iTube 2?



It's for the best to open a ticket on our Support Ticket System, to be found here: http://support.ifi-audio.com

Some additional informations about the setup will come in handy. We're sure that our support staff we'll take good care of you to solve this issue.


----------



## Promenadeplatz

paulgc said:


> New to the thread so sorry if the question in is obvious! But does the 5V come with a USB Micro adapter in the box?


It does.


----------



## Promenadeplatz

Krutsch said:


> Well... I had my third iPower die today. A 12v model I was using on an Ethernet switch.
> 
> I've also lost an original iUSBPower (dead after 18 months) and a second iPurifier2, which died 2 months after I bought it.
> 
> Sorry, but I am finished with iFi-audio anything. You guys are cutting corners on quality control.


My iPower12V also died recently, was powering a router marked 1.7A only and got quite hot. My Ipower5v is only few months here so I hope it will last until year end.


----------



## Promenadeplatz (Aug 16, 2017)

Does the new
NANO IONE
Feature the ipurifier spdif and USB techniques now in one sole item or is it still different?


----------



## Muataz

I just got ipower 15v which comes with iCAN SE, and I have issue with it with hiss and hum sound and all my gear start to have static sound. And I tried 9V which I have for nano usb and that one works perfect on iCAN SE

I will try to contact them for replacement


----------



## iFi audio

Muataz said:


> I just got ipower 15v which comes with iCAN SE, and I have issue with it with hiss and hum sound and all my gear start to have static sound. And I tried 9V which I have for nano usb and that one works perfect on iCAN SE
> 
> I will try to contact them for replacement



We encourage you to use our Support Ticket System, to be found here: http://support.ifi-audio.com

Via this platform (the fastest route) perhaps we'll be able to help you and if this doesn't help, then warranty kicks in.


----------



## Muataz

iFi audio said:


> We encourage you to use our Support Ticket System, to be found here: http://support.ifi-audio.com
> 
> Via this platform (the fastest route) perhaps we'll be able to help you and if this doesn't help, then warranty kicks in.



Can I use 15v for Nano iUSB3.0 ?


----------



## ajreynol (Jan 18, 2018)

NM figured it out!


----------



## emilsoft

I tried to use the 12v IPower with my Arcam rHead headphone amplifier- it works, however there is a very disturbing electrical buzzing noise in the background (via my headphones) that isn't there with other power supply. The buzzing is heard via my headphones even when my amplifier is turned off completely (with the iPower still plugged in it).. when i turn on the amp and keep it at low volume the buzzing goes quiet, but then comes back when I amplify the music (it is amplified with the volume), unfortunately it is affecting my music listening. 

I'm sad that it isn't working properly as otherwise it improves the sound quality.


----------



## iFi audio

emilsoft said:


> I tried to use the 12v IPower with my Arcam rHead headphone amplifier- it works, however there is a very disturbing electrical buzzing noise in the background (via my headphones) that isn't there with other power supply. The buzzing is heard via my headphones even when my amplifier is turned off completely (with the iPower still plugged in it).. when i turn on the amp and keep it at low volume the buzzing goes quiet, but then comes back when I amplify the music (it is amplified with the volume), unfortunately it is affecting my music listening.
> 
> I'm sad that it isn't working properly as otherwise it improves the sound quality.



This looks like a case that qulifies for our Support Ticket Platform: http://support.ifi-audio.com

This is the fastest and most reliable way to help you out.


----------



## 0Siegfried0

Anyone using ifi ipower 12v with a stax srm-252s ?  Any improvements?


----------



## buonassi

emilsoft said:


> I tried to use the 12v IPower with my Arcam rHead headphone amplifier- it works, however there is a very disturbing electrical buzzing noise in the background (via my headphones) that isn't there with other power supply. The buzzing is heard via my headphones even when my amplifier is turned off completely (with the iPower still plugged in it).. when i turn on the amp and keep it at low volume the buzzing goes quiet, but then comes back when I amplify the music (it is amplified with the volume), unfortunately it is affecting my music listening.
> 
> I'm sad that it isn't working properly as otherwise it improves the sound quality.


did you ever get this resolved?  Does the iPower work with your rHead?  I'm thinking of going this route.  Thanks


----------



## dbq5anlxj

I just wonder can I plug several ifi ipower 5v into a balanced isolation transformer (something like KECES BP1200)? Will there be any improvement by doing that ( I don't have dedicate power line for my headphone setup)? Thanks


----------



## iFi audio

dbq5anlxj said:


> I just wonder can I plug several ifi ipower 5v into a balanced isolation transformer (something like KECES BP1200)? Will there be any improvement by doing that ( I don't have dedicate power line for my headphone setup)? Thanks



Our AP2 measurement system uses balanced isolation transformers to allow us to measure noise without problems from unwanted earth loops and/or missing earth.

So using a balanced isolation transformer will be fine in terms of safety, though wattage (power level) must be considered. If it will provide improvements or not depends on the system and is not easy to predict.


----------



## yo2tup2

Will this work with any component that uses 5v usb wall wart?


----------



## Thunder240

It’s rated for up to 2.5A current. While I don’t know of any products that use USB wall wats and draw more than 2.5A, you should verify the current draw of your device, and only use it to power devices that list their current draw < 2.5A.


----------



## notorious4163

hey should i get the ipower 9v or 5v or 12v

using legend x, micro dsd black label, and ifi galvanic 3.0


----------



## Condocondor

You want the 5V.


----------



## iFi audio

Condocondor said:


> You want the 5V.


----------



## redkingjoe

I just bought a 9v to power my vintage discman! The sound improves so significantly that I wanna buy a few more!

However, my two other vintage discman are 6v! What can I do?


----------



## redkingjoe

Can I use 5v for this one?


----------



## redkingjoe

I actually using a 6 vdc for the kenwood. Can I use a 9v for this one?


----------



## emilsoft

I also hear electrical buzzing noise with iUSB 3.0 + another iPower through my IEMs. Only when I plugin my power supply to my laptop (which is grounded) does the electrical self noise stop. iUSB ground loop break also doesn't help, only thing that helps is to have a grounded plug somewhere in the chain for one of my devices. Seems like iPower could use a third pin for grounding


----------



## myusernameislove (Oct 17, 2018)

I would like to ask for an advice. My DAC is not powered through USB cable. I am going to purchase Elfidelity 100 USB PCIe card and connect my DAC to its USB port instead of USB port on my computer’s motherboard to see if it affects positively the sound. I currently use USB cable with its 5V pin covered with an electrical tape, because this way it sounds better directly from motherboard’s usb port. Elfidelity card’s USB port may be powered either from computer’s power supply or better via external 5V power source to “provide clean power” to the USB cable and ultimatively the DAC. But if I do not require to use the power from USB cable, and in fact I block it by covering 5V pin, will I benefit from purchasing iFi iPower to power the Elfidelity 100 card’s USB port? Or should I just leave it connected to internal computer’s power supply and do not bother at all with cleaning the power if I do not need to use it to power my DAC? Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## iFi audio

myusernameislove said:


> I would like to ask for an advice. My DAC is not powered through USB cable. I am going to purchase Elfidelity 100 USB PCIe card and connect my DAC to its USB port instead of USB port on my computer’s motherboard to see if it affects positively the sound. I currently use USB cable with its 5V pin covered with an electrical tape, because this way it sounds better directly from motherboard’s usb port. Elfidelity card’s USB port may be powered either from computer’s power supply or better via external 5V power source to “provide clean power” to the USB cable and ultimatively the DAC. But if I do not require to use the power from USB cable, and in fact I block it by covering 5V pin, will I benefit from purchasing iFi iPower to power the Elfidelity 100 card’s USB port? Or should I just leave it connected to internal computer’s power supply and do not bother at all with cleaning the power if I do not need to use it to power my DAC? Thank you for your opinion.



Computer PSUs are noisy so yes, this PCI-E card fed via our iPower and not your motherboard should improve sound quality in your setup. But we can't know in 100% as we don't have what you have. It's best to contact your local iFi representative and try the product before you buy it. Our returns policy is generous, so if you don't like it, you can always ask for a refund.


----------



## myusernameislove

Thank you.


----------



## gLer

@iFi audio hope you can offer some advice. I’d like to get an iPower to use with a new reclocker I purchased (Ideon 3R Renaissance). The 3R uses a 7.5V power supply, and Ideon recommends a power supply as close to 7.5V as possible, not exceeding 8V.

Since the closest iPower is 5V, will that be sufficient to power the device without any issues?

Also, do you have any agents in South Africa I can source the iPower from to try it first?

And finally - your opinion on whether or not an iPower will actually benefit a device that’s already decoupling the USB power from the Mac and sending a clean, reclocked and re-generated signal to the dac?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## iFi audio

gLer said:


> Since the closest iPower is 5V, will that be sufficient to power the device without any issues?



This question should be directed to a manufacturer of that hardware you intend to use with iPower. 



gLer said:


> Also, do you have any agents in South Africa I can source the iPower from to try it first?



Please take a look here first: https://ifi-audio.com/stockists/

If there's nothing near you, please shoot us a mail at: info@ifi-audio.com and we'll try to help.



gLer said:


> And finally - your opinion on whether or not an iPower will actually benefit a device that’s already decoupling the USB power from the Mac and sending a clean, reclocked and re-generated signal to the dac?



It's worth to at least try it out to know for sure. Different setups net different results but in general we got very good fedback about iPower. Our returns policy is generous so if iPower doesn't float your boat, you can return it and be fully refunded.


----------



## maninthehighcastle

I have an ipower 5V connected to my Raspberry Pi. The ipower plug is clearly audible and makes hum and buzzing noise. Is that normal? It's not very loud but annoying.


----------



## iFi audio (Jan 29, 2019)

maninthehighcastle said:


> I have an ipower 5V connected to my Raspberry Pi. The ipower plug is clearly audible and makes hum and buzzing noise. Is that normal? It's not very loud but annoying.



It's not normal. Highly likely you're missing ground. Our Groundhog addresses this.


----------



## iFi audio

oops double


----------



## maninthehighcastle (Jan 30, 2019)

How should I connect that to the Raspberry Pi? Other cheap smartphone power adapters don't make that noise. If I touch the device the noise does not change. So your marketing slide does say no Groundhound requiered. (https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71hOeeavPbL._SL1500_.jpg)


----------



## iFi audio

maninthehighcastle said:


> How should I connect that to the Raspberry Pi? Other cheap smartphone power adapters don't make that noise. If I touch the device the noise does not change. So your marketing slide does say no Groundhound requiered. (https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71hOeeavPbL._SL1500_.jpg)



Hm, we need to investigate further. Can you please shoot us a message here: https://support.ifi-audio.com/

Our tech staff will take over and do their best to sort you out.


----------



## richard51 (Apr 29, 2019)

I just bought the ifipower for alimenting my dac and i want to know if i can connect that to a power strip where my computer and audio files are connected (that is separated from the power conditioner where my amplifier is connected) or if it will be better to connect the ifipower at another electrical outlet ? I prefer the solution with the power strip because of the length of the cable,but if it is better to use another outlet I figure I can lengthen the original cable  without risk or lost in audio quality ?


----------



## iFi audio

richard51 said:


> I just bought the ifipower for alimenting my dac and i want to know if i can connect that to a power strip where my computer and audio files are connected (that is separated from the power conditioner where my amplifier is connected) or if it will be better to connect the ifipower at another electrical outlet ? I prefer the solution with the power strip because of the length of the cable,but if it is better to use another outlet I figure I can lengthen the original cable without risk or lost in audio quality ?



Of course you can use it in there. But not knowing your setup, you have to be the judge and see what works/sounds for you the best.


----------



## richard51 (Apr 29, 2019)

My set-up is described under my post in my signature... Thanks for your time...The Ifipower will replace the lithium battery to power the dac...



iFi audio said:


> Of course you can use it in there. But not knowing your setup, you have to be the judge and see what works/sounds for you the best.


----------



## iFi audio

richard51 said:


> My set-up is described under my post in my signature...



Still, we haven't heard it


----------



## richard51

Thanks for your advice.... I will report here ...


----------



## iFi audio

richard51 said:


> Thanks for your advice.... I will report here ...



Please do!


----------



## richard51 (May 1, 2019)

I just install the Ifipower for my starting Point systems  NOS.dac  and the ifipower is better than my battery, the noise level lower, without mistakes... I am very pleased... My system is cleaned and treated all along  the electrical grid by my own methods already, then it was easy to detect the improvement against my lithium battery, first and foremost with dynamics, and more detailed and better separation...It was a surprise for the price...

The beginning and the end of the highest audio experience for me in my travel trough music was first and foremost noise control along the electrical grid and along the audio grid, even for a relatively modest system like mine...Buying costly product is not the only solution for this living experience... Ifipower is a  perfect demonstration of this possibility at low cost...


Thanks to people of Ifipower...

P.s. I must say that placing some Tourmaline, Jade, and Shungite stones on the Ifipower  transmute the clarity gained with a lower noise floor in a more musical, and velvet sound without lost of details...


----------



## iFi audio

richard51 said:


> I just install the Ifipower for my starting Point systems  NOS.dac  and the ifipower is better than my battery, the noise level lower, without mistakes... I am very pleased... My system is cleaned and treated all along  the electrical grid by my own methods already, then it was easy to detect the improvement against my lithium battery, first and foremost with dynamics, and more detailed and better separation...It was a surprise for the price...
> 
> The beginning and the end of the highest audio experience for me in my travel trough music was first and foremost noise control along the electrical grid and along the audio grid, even for a relatively modest system like mine...Buying costly product is not the only solution for this living experience... Ifipower is a  perfect demonstration of this possibility at low cost...
> 
> ...



Enjoy!


----------



## G_T_J

Hello @iFi audio and everybody else following this thread.

I hope you don't mind me asking a few questions.

I have a pair of B&W MM1 desktop speakers which when I connect them to a source either via USB or through their Line input, they exhibit an audibly high noise floor. 

When I subsequently disconnect the source(USB or audio input jack) the noise disappears. Therefore, I suspect it's their power supply responsible for that high noise floor (reverse power). Is that assumption correct?

Apparently, they use a 16V switching power supply. My question is, is your 15V iPower capable to drive them? I suspect the 1V drop (from 16V to 15V) should be within the device ''tolerance''?

As far as I can see, you produce 2 variations of 15V iPower - one 15V/1.5A and another 15V/4A.
Is the whole range of iPower power supplies (I'm referring to those with the wall-wart design - not to the ''brick'' 15V/4A) rated at 23VA (Volt-Amps)?

Thanks for all your help and clarifications!


----------



## stuck limo

I used my iFi iPower on a particular piece of schiity DAC and it helped clean up the sound a ton. Upper frequencies got cleaned and more in focus significantly. Thanks, iFi!


----------



## iFi audio

G_T_J said:


> Hello @iFi audio
> When I subsequently disconnect the source(USB or audio input jack) the noise disappears. Therefore, I suspect it's their power supply responsible for that high noise floor (reverse power). Is that assumption correct?



Might be the case, but not having your product we can't say for sure.



G_T_J said:


> Apparently, they use a 16V switching power supply. My question is, is your 15V iPower capable to drive them? I suspect the 1V drop (from 16V to 15V) should be within the device ''tolerance''?



We advise to direct this question to the manufacturer of your product. They probably will say that 15V will do, but we'd ask nonetheless.



G_T_J said:


> As far as I can see, you produce 2 variations of 15V iPower - one 15V/1.5A and another 15V/4A.
> Is the whole range of iPower power supplies (I'm referring to those with the wall-wart design - not to the ''brick'' 15V/4A) rated at 23VA (Volt-Amps)?



Was this a typo by any chance? Was it about 230V (not 23V)?



G_T_J said:


> Thanks for all your help and clarifications!



Sure thing, anytime!


----------



## G_T_J

iFi audio said:


> Might be the case, but not having your product we can't say for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me!

No, it wasn't a typo as I'm trying to figure out how many amps the 15V iPower outputs.
I thought all series come with a standard VA(Volt-amps) rating so I assumed the 15V version outputs 1.5A max. Is that correct?

Thank you!


----------



## iFi audio

G_T_J said:


> the 15V version outputs 1.5A max. Is that correct?



It doesn' go above 1.2A, otherwise it wouldn't be within specs we list. You could use 15V/4A. It's not listed at our site yet, but we have them.


----------



## G_T_J (Jun 21, 2019)

iFi audio said:


> It doesn' go above 1.2A, otherwise it wouldn't be within specs we list. You could use 15V/4A. It's not listed at our site yet, but we have them.


That's what I'm going to do.

I'll get the 15V/1.2A for the DAC/Amp (original power supply is 15V/1A) and the 15V/4A for the speakers.
I have sent a question to B&W support and if they confirm I will proceed with the order.

At the time of writing I can only find the 15V/4A on ebay from German sellers...

Thank you!

EDIT: Ideally I would have liked a 15V/4A with dual output to feed both devices at the same time but there's no such thing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## iFi audio

G_T_J said:


> At the time of writing I can only find the 15V/4A on ebay from German sellers...



Shoot us a message here please: info@ifi-audio.com.

Thanks!


----------



## G_T_J

iFi audio said:


> Shoot us a message here please: info@ifi-audio.com.
> 
> Thanks!


Will do!

I'll just wait for the reply from B&W and I will contact you directly on your website.
Thanks once again!


----------



## maserluv

Cant wait for your feedback G_T_J,

I'm in a similar scenario as you.Was wondering if the ifi iPower Plus could improve on the MM-1.

Regards Wayne


----------



## G_T_J

maserluv said:


> Cant wait for your feedback G_T_J,
> 
> I'm in a similar scenario as you.Was wondering if the ifi iPower Plus could improve on the MM-1.
> 
> Regards Wayne


Hi Wayne.

I'll get back here as soon as I receive a definite answer from B&W with regards to voltage tolerance of the MM1.
Still a very pricey choice feeding the MM1's as well as the DAC/Amp (Topping DX3 Pro) with linear power supplies. The cost will probably be around the region of £150 (!) Don't know if it's worth it at the end of the day plus there's still a possibility of not fixing the noise issue at all... 

I have a strange relationship with the MM1s. I hate them over USB (when their DAC is being used - too bassy for my taste) but I love them connected via line in to other sources. If only there wasn't that hissing background noise. It's very annoying especially knowing it's there. I suspect their power supply is pure CRAP but how one can be sure...?


----------



## iFi audio

G_T_J said:


> Will do!
> 
> I'll just wait for the reply from B&W and I will contact you directly on your website.
> Thanks once again!



Sure thing!


----------



## leeperry

4A iPower, any info/link please?


----------



## G_T_J

Just to update regarding my case, B&W have responded but their response is ot of any help unfortunately so I'm afraid I can't proceed with trying any of the above. Their response below:

Hi George,

Many thanks for your enquiry.

The power supply for the MM-1 perfectly meets the specification required for this product. The spare part would be available from our Service Department, if a replacement is required.

We have never had this as an enquiry before and would suggest that any noise present in the system would be much more likely to be borne from the typically noisy architecture within the p.c. itself, or the USB output or cable. It might be best to check the speakers on other sources and or locations, if possible.

Best regards,

Neil Wiseman

Bowers & Wilkins


----------



## iFi audio

leeperry said:


> 4A iPower, any info/link please?



Not added to our page yet, but we have them ready.


----------



## Yviena

G_T_J said:


> Just to update regarding my case, B&W have responded but their response is ot of any help unfortunately so I'm afraid I can't proceed with trying any of the above. Their response below:
> 
> Hi George,
> 
> ...


There are products which don't need better external power supply, as the  internal regulation is excellent like the RME ADI 2 DAC, maybe the MM-1 is engineered like that, impossible to know though without measurements.

@iFi audio correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the ipower have tons of mains leakage, or is the SMPS ground shunted?

 Btw did you receive information yet if the idefender keeps the shield effective against EMI/RFI as ground is disconnected?


----------



## G_T_J

Yviena said:


> There are products which don't need better external power supply, as the  internal regulation is excellent like the RME ADI 2 DAC, maybe the MM-1 is engineered like that, impossible to know though without measurements


I'm quite sure that noise is produced by reverse power going back to the crappy power supply. I'm not an engineer but I feel it's pretty obvious in this case.

What makes my impression rather solid is the fact that the noise is reduced (still audible and easily evident though) when the USB DAC of the speakers is involved and that's purely because my USB computer source passes through my Schiit Wyrd. On the contrary, the line in of the MM1s is twice more noisy compared to USB. And yes, I have used 3 different RCA to 3.5mm leads to make sure it's not the issue with the cable.


----------



## Yviena (Jun 25, 2019)

G_T_J said:


> I'm quite sure that noise is produced by reverse power going back to the crappy power supply. I'm not an engineer but I feel it's pretty obvious in this case.
> 
> What makes my impression rather solid is the fact that the noise is reduced (still audible and easily evident though) when the USB DAC of the speakers is involved and that's purely because my USB computer source passes through my Schiit Wyrd. On the contrary, the line in of the MM1s is twice more noisy compared to USB. And yes, I have used 3 different RCA to 3.5mm leads to make sure it's not the issue with the cable.


Hmm yeah then it's sub par engineering not something you can easily fix... or it could also be a groundloop, easiest fix but not the cheapest would probably be to get better speakers that has proper RCA/balanced  connectors like 4-6inch studio monitors like the KRK ROKIT G4/Yamaha's but that will cost more.

There's a possibility a ifi ipower will help, unless the noise is coming through the USB/line in which means inadequate filtering internally.


----------



## iFi audio

Yviena said:


> @iFi audio correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the ipower have tons of mains leakage, or is the SMPS ground shunted?



Generally speaking, no, it has around 22 times less leakage than a typical SMPS using a similar platform, due to the use of shielding inside the transformer to dramatically reduce the need for the so-called "Y" cap.

However some mains leakage will remain, due to a combination of regulatory requirements on electrical safety and EMC. The mains leakage may be shunted to earth using our Groundhog accessory with any SMPS designed as double insulated (no earth), including, but not limited to the iPower.



Yviena said:


> Btw did you receive information yet if the idefender keeps the shield effective against EMI/RFI as ground is disconnected?



Yes, ground is disconnected "softly", namely for RF frequencies the grounds remain connected, but for low frequencies (mains frequency and harmonics as well as 1/8kHz USB packet noise) that cause audible noise in ground loops, the ground is disconnected.


----------



## leeperry

iFi audio said:


> Not added to our page yet, but we have them ready.


Any chance for pic and price indication please?


----------



## Yviena

iFi audio said:


> Generally speaking, no, it has around 22 times less leakage than a typical SMPS using a similar platform, due to the use of shielding inside the transformer to dramatically reduce the need for the so-called "Y" cap.
> 
> However some mains leakage will remain, due to a combination of regulatory requirements on electrical safety and EMC. The mains leakage may be shunted to earth using our Groundhog accessory with any SMPS designed as double insulated (no earth), including, but not limited to the iPower.
> .



Hmm so if I understand it right to shunt the mains leakage from ipower I need to connect the IEC/RCA cable to the equipment using.the ipower to the same powerstrip.

But what if the equipment is connected to a DAC, or amp via RCA/XLR that  uses a 3-prong plug, is it still necessary to use the ground hog to shunt the mains leakage to ground, or will it happen via the connected equipment?


----------



## iFi audio

leeperry said:


> Any chance for pic and price indication please?



Shoot us a mail at info@ifi-audio.com please.


----------



## iFi audio

Yviena said:


> Hmm so if I understand it right to shunt the mains leakage from ipower I need to connect the IEC/RCA cable to the equipment using.the ipower to the same powerstrip.
> 
> But what if the equipment is connected to a DAC, or amp via RCA/XLR that  uses a 3-prong plug, is it still necessary to use the ground hog to shunt the mains leakage to ground, or will it happen via the connected equipment?



If a device is connected to a grounded system, mains leakage will drain via this system's earth.


----------



## Yviena

iFi audio said:


> If a device is connected to a grounded system, mains leakage will drain via this system's earth.


Hmm I see do you know if Coax/BNC cables also do this for example ipower > spdif converter with idefender > DAC with ground?


----------



## mmwwmm

@iFi audio How about the output impedance of the iPower 5V? Could you give us some ratings about it?
Thanks!


----------



## iFi audio

mmwwmm said:


> @iFi audio How about the output impedance of the iPower 5V? Could you give us some ratings about it?



All data we wanted to list about this product we did, but we'll ask at our HQ.


----------



## leeperry

iFi audio said:


> Not added to our page yet, but we have them ready.



Still a wall-wart? Come on, please leak a pic


----------



## iFi audio

leeperry said:


> Still a wall-wart? Come on, please leak a pic


 You have waited this long already. We could not afford to spoil such a surprise prematurely. The right thing will come at the right time. And, in case you do not feel like surprises at all, hit us up with an email at info@ifi-audio.com. Moreover, don't worry about it. We will make sure that you could find a leaked pic ASAP.


----------



## leeperry

OK fair enough thanks, BTW some forum expert claims that iPower can be improved with a few mods: http://forum-hifi.fr/thread-1686-post-160732.html#pid160732

Please turn your translator on and tell us what you think


----------



## iFi audio

leeperry said:


> OK fair enough thanks, BTW some forum expert claims that iPower can be improved with a few mods: http://forum-hifi.fr/thread-1686-post-160732.html#pid160732
> 
> Please turn your translator on and tell us what you think



We believe that our tech, engineering as well as Research and Development teams are trying hard to provide the highest quality of our products, but we always welcome advice, so thank you for that. We will have a look into it.


----------



## leeperry

iFi audio said:


> We believe that our tech, engineering as well as Research and Development teams are trying hard to provide the highest quality of our products, but we always welcome advice, so thank you for that. We will have a look into it.


It looks like pure baloney to me, I very much enjoyed reading this PDF so a short explanation as to why his advices are right or wrong would be awesome if any possible please: https://ifi-audio.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/iPOWER-Much-Ado-About-Nothing.pdf


----------



## iFi audio

leeperry said:


> It looks like pure baloney to me,



Which one is it? Our previous post or that mod  ?


----------



## leeperry

iFi audio said:


> Which one is it? Our previous post or that mod  ?


That forum post with epic mods I just mentioned lol


----------



## iFi audio (Jul 26, 2019)

leeperry said:


> That forum post with epic mods I just mentioned lol



We're really not into bashing other folks for modding our products. But what needs to be said is that many modders are driven via performance upgrade in the first place, whereas we need to stick tightly to a number of specific goals set in stone long before production starts as that's the key part of proper design work. It's safe to say that in case of every product we operate in a fixed frame and do our very best within it to please everyone 

To be fair, many audio items can be upgraded literally endlessly, in some cases really sky is the limit. If a skilled individual can set our product apart, mount in on a large rack and push things harder, yay for him. But as a company we have to put a stop sign somewhere... unless we're talking latest AMR stuff, which is really bonkers. That's where our designers were ordered to ditch all brakes and do as they please. They did, but that's a separate thing, for another time


----------



## leeperry (Aug 4, 2019)

Right but your ripple figures are already astonishingly low so claiming that some cheap mods can improve subjective PRaT without any measurements whatsoever makes little sense to me. Especially when those supposedly "low noise" IC's will most likely end up adding noise anyhow.

BTW, is there any way to get ahold of a 3.3V iPower please? This would become the pimp-daddy of computer audio mods, I know a few people including me who would love to buy one so please advise 

Otherwise what would a be the best way to get 5V iPower down to 3.3V please?

I also know of many DIY DAC's that require clean 3.3V.


----------



## iFi audio

leeperry said:


> Right but your ripple figures are already astonishingly low so claiming that some cheap mods can improve subjective PRaT without any measurements whatsoever makes little sense to me. Especially when those supposedly "low noise" IC's will most likely end up adding noise anyhow.



People do various things with our products and get various results. But we won't stop them or comment on their work (unless there's a need to clarify some facts) as we're focused on our own. All good!



leeperry said:


> BTW, is there any way to get ahold of a 3.3V iPower please? This would become the pimp-daddy of computer audio mods, I know a few people including me who would love to buy one so please advise
> 
> Otherwise what would a be the best way to get 5V iPower down to 3.3V please?
> 
> I also know of many DIY DAC's that require clean 3.3V.



We'll ask our tech team about this.


----------



## iFi audio

leeperry said:


> BTW, is there any way to get ahold of a 3.3V iPower please? This would become the pimp-daddy of computer audio mods, I know a few people including me who would love to buy one so please advise
> 
> Otherwise what would a be the best way to get 5V iPower down to 3.3V please?
> 
> I also know of many DIY DAC's that require clean 3.3V.



As far as voltage goes, we stick to standards; for USB it's 5V, car electrical systems have 12V and so on so forth, thus a 3.3V PSU would be strictly for the DIY community and many low noise regulators can do 5V into 3.3V for them. But we're not into DIY and that's the reason.


----------



## leeperry

Right, but what would the lowest noise option to get 3.3V out of a 5V iPower please?

Anything like these : ?

https://www.ebay.fr/itm/TPS7A4701-L...3V-3-3V-5V-12V-24V-1A-Adjustable/113409351534

https://www.ebay.fr/itm/TPS7A4700-L...gulator-1-4V-20-5V-LM317-replace/252771910949

"low noise" is all relative, my goal is not to ruin iPower's ripple


----------



## Alboxing

Some of you guys mentioned a "ipower revision 2" and how it sounds different etc etc.

I purchased two one year ago (5v and 12v) and they are both "revision 1.8", is there really a "rev.2" being currently sold and I was sold an "old" one?


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a video about the iFi iPower


----------



## iFi audio

Dobrescu George said:


> I made a video about the iFi iPower




Yes, audio acting career at its finest! Thanks!


----------



## leeperry (Dec 29, 2019)

I've had a rev1.6 9V iPower permanently feeding an Uptone Regen for +2 years now and it recently started making a loud high-pitched whine whose frequency changes depending on load huh, I'm out of warranty eventually so basically I should consider those fancy wall-warts as disposable every 2 years? 

When I plug it in makes a R2D2 whine sequence then the whine stops dancing around until load changes, without load output seems to quickly move between 8V and 12V, I guess it's really fubar and I'm lucky it didn't toast my Uptone Regen


----------



## iFi audio

leeperry said:


> I've had a rev1.6 9V iPower permanently feeding an Uptone Regen for +2 years now and it recently started making a loud high-pitched whine whose frequency changes depending on load huh, I'm out of warranty eventually so basically I should consider those fancy wall-warts as disposable every 2 years?
> 
> When I plug it in makes a R2D2 whine sequence then the whine stops dancing around until load changes, without load output seems to quickly move between 8V and 12V, I guess it's really fubar and I'm lucky it didn't toast my Uptone Regen



Can you please shoot us a PM here: http://support.ifi-audio.com/


----------



## leeperry (Jan 3, 2020)

iFi audio said:


> Can you please shoot us a PM here: http://support.ifi-audio.com/


Thanks for the reply and done, ticket #*** 

I also got two AC iPurifier's that I thorougly enjoy so hopefully these won't die on me anytime soon.

I would also appreciate some pics and pricing regarding those 4A iPower's you seem unwilling to discuss about in public please.

I kept a spare unused 5V iPower that I was keen on injecting into the USB input of my DAC but I didn't see it coming that these gizmos could suddenly output +50% voltage out of the blue so I give up on this project altogether, too risky and will keep Uptone Regen as middle-man....its voltage regulators aren't all that noisy hopefully and at least they can take 12V, which USB inputs cannot.


----------



## leeperry (Jan 3, 2020)

So I got a reply to my ticket but none of the links in the emails to read it work and recovering my password doesn't work either, I can ask for a recovery link to the ticket but the link doesn't work either.


----------



## iFi audio

leeperry said:


> So I got a reply to my ticket but none of the links in the emails to read it work and recovering my password doesn't work either, I can ask for a recovery link to the ticket but the link doesn't work either.



We'll ask our support staff about your ticket (please send it to us here on HF via PM).



leeperry said:


> I would also appreciate some pics and pricing regarding those 4A iPower's you seem unwilling to discuss about in public please.



When the time is right, we will!


----------



## MP1968

I have a Musical Fidelity MX VYNL phono stage which is 12V 500 mA DC. I’m thinking of replacing the wall wart with either an iPower or a DC iPurifier 2. I am slightly concerned about some of the reliability issues that other people have had with the iPower. 

Earlier in this thread the Sponsor has said that technically the iPower is the better product, in terms of reducing the noise floor.

However, a couple of posters have tried both an iPower and a DC iPurifier in their system, and preferred the latter. 

Which should I go for?


----------



## iFi audio

MP1968 said:


> However, a couple of posters have tried both an iPower and a DC iPurifier in their system, and preferred the latter.
> 
> Which should I go for?



iPower is more affordable, so that's something to take into account. But if you only have a regular wall wart, either's fine and should improve your phono.


----------



## Lurk650

Just got one as a token of appreciation from another member, plugged it into my surge protector then into my JDS Atom amp. Amp turns on then immediately off. Guess it won't work for me?


----------



## Condocondor

Lurk650 said:


> Just got one as a token of appreciation from another member, plugged it into my surge protector then into my JDS Atom amp. Amp turns on then immediately off. Guess it won't work for me?


I think the Atom is 16VAC not DC.  It went into protection.


----------



## Lurk650

Condocondor said:


> I think the Atom is 16VAC not DC.  It went into protection.


Ah yes, it is. Makes sense.


----------



## SupperTime

My rme adi-2 dac requires 12v I think?
Whar would the ipower do for me, do I need this?


----------



## mroneto

SupperTime said:


> My rme adi-2 dac requires 12v I think?
> Whar would the ipower do for me, do I need this?



It is not needed for the RME ADI-2, the supplied one is enough.


----------



## iFi audio

SupperTime said:


> Whar would the ipower do for me, do I need this?



If you want to have more silent power feed, then you can give iPower a try.


----------



## Henrim

I bought a cheap cd player to use as a transport into my Schiit Yggdrasil, but the yggy is complaining the source has too much jitter to operate optimally. The CD player uses a 9V external power supply, would an upgraded one help with jitter? Or does it just need a better clock?


----------



## iFi audio

Henrim said:


> I bought a cheap cd player to use as a transport into my Schiit Yggdrasil, but the yggy is complaining the source has too much jitter to operate optimally. The CD player uses a 9V external power supply, would an upgraded one help with jitter? Or does it just need a better clock?



To lower jitter you'd have to improve digital bits specifically, but it so happens that clean power supply is good for everything and might make a difference.


----------

